#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Маниакально-депрессивный синдром

## Юлия Асинская

Здравствуйте!


У меня маниакально-депрессивный синдром. Приступ (мания) случился один раз, боюсь повторений.

В буддизме я новичок. 
Интересуют мнения с буддийской точки зрения:
1) почему у человека появляется этот синдром?
2) как себя вести, чтобы не было повторений?

Буду благодарна за ответы.

----------


## Антончик

С точки зрения тибетской медицины - расстройство "ветров".
С точки зрения Буддизма - просто временная неблагоприятная жизненная ситуация, связанная со здоровьем и умом. Так же как и любая другая.

Я думаю это больше на тему обычной медицины. За сто лет сделан огромный скачок в том, что с этим можно сделать и насколько эффективно. Нужно просто найти "хорошего" специалиста, который именно для вашей ситуации сможет порекомендовать какие-то подходы - как работать со своими эмоциями, со своими мыслями, с ситуациями в жизни, может какие-то техники вам даст, может проведёт какие-то конкретные "сеансы" или "терапию" и т.д.

Раз сейчас вы в более-менее нормальном состоянии, осознаёте себя и своё состояние - то нужно использовать этот момент для того, чтобы разобраться с теми психологическими моментами, которые есть. Чтобы предотвратить какие-то потенциально возможные ухудшения, когда такой возможности уже может не быть.

Так как причины одних и тех же болезней, расстройства "ветров" могут быть разными, лучше постараться обнаружить эти причины вместе с доктором и после этого уже искать варианты решения, устранения этих причин.
К сожалению в Москве никого не могу порекомендовать ни по теме тибетской медицины, ни по теме психологической. Есть хорошие знакомые по обоим темам в нескольких городах сибири.

----------

Юлия Асинская (27.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Интересуют мнения с буддийской точки зрения:
> 1) почему у человека появляется этот синдром?
> 2) как себя вести, чтобы не было повторений?


Здравствуйте, Юлия!
1) Необходимым условием выздоровления является осознание того, что болеешь. 
2) Вообще говоря, нужно постараться извлечь из происходящего с Вами смысл. 


> Слово "депрессия" ознaчaет, что человек испытывaет дaвление, подвергaется сжaтию поскольку либидо обычно вытесняется нa поверхность. Жизненнaя энергия личности окaзывaется подaвленной и добрaться к ней можно только с помощью депрессии. Поэтому при отсутствии лaтентного психозa необходимо рекомендовaть пaциенту погружaться в депрессивное состояние, вместо того чтобы спaсaться от него любыми средствaми. И если в депрессивном состоянии жизнь покaжется вaм бессмысленной, необходимо погружaться в глубины до уровня психологической энергии, и тогдa может внезaпно проявиться творческaя мысль, жизненный порыв и созидaтельные способности, которые остaвaлись доселе незaмеченными.
> 
> Мария Луиза фон Франц
> Алхимия

----------

Юлия Асинская (27.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Поэтому при отсутствии лaтентного психозa необходимо рекомендовaть пaциенту погружaться в депрессивное состояние, вместо того чтобы спaсaться от него любыми средствaми.


Вопрос в том, что не будет ли такая ркомендация вредной, в случае маниакально-депрессивного синдрома, при отсутствии полной картины ситуации?
Я думаю, что идея лечить с помощью форума в интернете серьёзные невротические или психотические явления - немного неэффективна.

----------

Буль (27.03.2015), Пема Дролкар (29.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 
> У меня маниакально-депрессивный синдром. Приступ (мания) случился один раз, боюсь повторений.
> 
> В буддизме я новичок. 
> Интересуют мнения с буддийской точки зрения:
> 1) почему у человека появляется этот синдром?
> 2) как себя вести, чтобы не было повторений?
> ...


Почитайте, пожалуйста,  по этой ссылке статью Роберто Ассаджоли "Нервные заболевания при духовном росте" : https://vk.com/topic-10049572_24486775

----------

Юлия Асинская (27.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Ужасы какие- прочитал в интернете симптомы, так оказывается с юности- большую часть жизни- я того... с разной интенсивностью((( 
В связи с вышеизложенным, коллега- могу сказать- что у меня в основном все симптомы прошли, после т.н. "Прямого введения в Природу Ума"...))  Могу предположить- что медитации и иже.. в вашей ситуации- ни есть безопасно.. Тут осторожность нужна.

----------

Юлия Асинская (27.03.2015)

----------


## Эдельвейс

> Ужасы какие- прочитал в интернете симптомы, так оказывается с юности- большую часть жизни- я того... с разной интенсивностью(((


скорее всего не "того", а просто  циклотимический тип (аффективно-лабильный). это еще не "того".  :Smilie:  http://www.b17.ru/blog/11433/

----------

Дубинин (27.03.2015), Пема Дролкар (29.03.2015), Сергей Хос (27.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Вопрос в том, что не будет ли такая ркомендация вредной, в случае маниакально-депрессивного синдрома, при отсутствии полной картины ситуации?


Если нет латентного психоза, не будет. Но разбираться с причинами депрессии будет, конечно, не просто, так что я порекомендовал бы обратиться к квалифицированному специалисту.



> Я думаю, что идея лечить с помощью форума в интернете серьёзные невротические или психотические явления - немного неэффективна.


Я лишь написал о том, что депрессия всегда выполняет определённую функцию и имеет свои причины и условия. Где тут лечение?  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

Тренировка устойчивости пребывания сознания в спокойном, уравновешенном состоянии, неподверженном внезапным побуждениям - универсальное средство буддизма от всего, в том числе от психозов, как маниакального, так и депрессивного характера. Однако, если Вы обнаруживаете, что не можете контролировать внимание, обнаруживаете, что сознание бесконтрольно блуждает - не нужно расстраиваться, переживать, перенапрягаться, бороться с самим собой. Не нужно хотеть от себя сразу слишком много.

Гормональная динамика в организме очень сложна для наблюдений и исследования. А вот самонаблюдение за состоянием сознания доступно почти всегда (за исключением явно обостренных фаз). Ведите дневник психического самочувствия. Обязательно отмечайте актуальную способность к сосредоточению внимания и удержанию внимания сосредоточенным. Насколько легко? Как долго? Какие побуждения атакуют сознание? Насколько они регулярны? Насколько интенсивны?

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018), Сергей Хос (27.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (27.03.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Я лишь написал о том, что депрессия всегда выполняет определённую функцию и имеет свои причины и условия. Где тут лечение?


Да к вам никаких претензий, просто написал мысли вслух.

----------


## Nara

при биполярных расстройствах система неустойчива, соответственно любые практики, особенно с манипуляцией энергиями - крайне нежно и аккуратно. от сильно и агрессивно действующих методов лучше воздерживаться. упорядочить жизнь - режим дня, питания и т.п. больше работы с телом, это заземляет и не даёт ветру сдувать сознание в ту или другую сторону. массаж, тёплые ванны, какая-нибудь там ленивая йога. приступ вполне может быть однократным, но упорядочиваться надо в любом случае. дружественного психиатра имеет смысл заводить в том случае, если симптоматика станет сильно бесконтрольной, заметной для окружающих и мешающей жить, лечат у нас преимущественно таблетками, вся психофармакология довольно токсична, забивает каналы и вызывает зависимость, поэтому прибегать к ней без необходимости не стоит. с психологами тоже аккуратно, строго говоря без наблюдения психиатром они вообще не будут иметь права с вами работать, но если рискнуть, то надо убедиться, что никаких агрессивных, пробивных и шоковых методов данный конкретный специалист не использует.

----------

Дордже (28.03.2015), Дубинин (28.03.2015), Чагна Дордже (28.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (28.03.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 
> У меня маниакально-депрессивный синдром. Приступ (мания) случился один раз, боюсь повторений.
> 
> В буддизме я новичок. 
> Интересуют мнения с буддийской точки зрения:
> 1) почему у человека появляется этот синдром?
> 2) как себя вести, чтобы не было повторений?
> ...


Простите за вопрос, но этот диагноз поставил Вам квалифицированный специалист или Вы сами? Было ли назначено какое-то лечение?

П.С. С манией знаком не по наслышке.

----------


## Дэнни

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 
> У меня маниакально-депрессивный синдром. Приступ (мания) случился один раз, боюсь повторений.
> 
> В буддизме я новичок. 
> Интересуют мнения с буддийской точки зрения:
> 1) почему у человека появляется этот синдром?
> 2) как себя вести, чтобы не было повторений?
> ...


1) Потому ,что внутренний баланс - это весьма не  быстрая кондиция, которую можно достигнуть по прошествию  времени и приложению определенных усилий в рамках практики. И это зависит еще  и от уровня наставника. Если Вы не  разрешили этот вопрос- вряд ли у Вас есть таковой. А это очень важно потому, что нужно отталкиваться в практике от Вашего текущего состояния и это может увидеть учитель. Позтому , если Вы к ней ( к практике)  не приступали , пока и думать не стоит.
2) В целом, можно, я думаю представить такую  абстрактную картину ,если Вы уверены, что это действительно маниакально- депрессивный синдром: мания -это искаженное гипертрофированное проявление какого  то качества ума,  которое резко обозначилось в результате каких то обстоятельств , некоторый психический импульс , не нашедший своего гармоничного выхода, поэтому произошла обратная реакция уход в себя, дискомфорт -  депрессия.   Я думаю, здесь меньше всего нужно замыкаться на произошедшем, на этом неприятном скачке , а просто не много "отмотать назад",успокоиться, опереться на что то явно позитивное в прошлом,  возвратиться к привычным и легко дающимся  занятиям. Постепенно все более уравновеситься внутренне и войдет в свою колею !

----------

Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 
> У меня маниакально-депрессивный синдром. Приступ (мания) случился один раз, боюсь повторений.
> 
> В буддизме я новичок. 
> Интересуют мнения с буддийской точки зрения:
> 1) почему у человека появляется этот синдром?
> 2) как себя вести, чтобы не было повторений?
> ...


Извините, пожалуйста, за вопрос, а на какой объект проявляется этот синдром? Тоесть, попросту, на что именно Вы так реагируете? Мания проявилась в связи с чем?

----------

Нико (29.03.2015)

----------


## sergey

> Извините, пожалуйста, за вопрос, а на какой объект проявляется этот синдром? Тоесть, попросту, на что именно Вы так реагируете? Мания проявилась в связи с чем?


Пэма Дролкар, почитайте, что такое маниакально-депрессивный синдром.

P.S. Вот тут например: http://medportal.ru/enc/psychiatry/deepdejection/6/

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пэма Дролкар, почитайте, что такое маниакально-депрессивный синдром.
> 
> P.S. Вот тут например: http://medportal.ru/enc/psychiatry/deepdejection/6/


Тем не менее, вопрос Пэмы Дролкар вполне разумен. Поскольку маниакальность (как и депрессивность) не затрагивает все подряд. Есть вполне доступные к распознаванию объекты мании/депрессии. Их знание помогает обуздать МДП и держать его, если и не под контролем, то под наблюдением. И прекрасная фраза "это не реально" вполне помогает воздерживаться от гипердраматизации, даже при наличии объективной соматики.

Вам же можно порекомендовать почитать об использовании внимательности для лечения как психических, так и физиологических расстройств. Сходу, хотя бы вот это http://vnimatelnost.com/2013/08/19/%...1%D1%82%D0%B8/

Я не очень увлекаюсь внебуддийскими направлениями медитации, поэтому проверенного списка ссылок предложить не могу. Может быть кто-то сможет предложить больше.

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## sergey

> Тем не менее, вопрос Пэмы Дролкар вполне разумен. Поскольку маниакальность (как и депрессивность) не затрагивает все подряд. Есть вполне доступные к распознаванию объекты мании/депрессии. Их знание помогает обуздать МДП и держать его, если и не под контролем, то под наблюдением.


Вы пишете уверенно, на каких основаниях? Что-то читали, специалист в этой теме, интересовались ей? Почему спрашиваю - знаю, что занимаетесь программированием, т.е. психология - не ваше поле профессиональной деятельности.
У меня сложилось представление, в таких случаях дело - не в каких-то конкретных объектах, а в циклическом изменении психического состояния в целом. Поэтому на мой взгляд вопрос Пемы Дролкар не совсем правильный, в частности:



> Мания проявилась в связи с чем?






> Вам же можно порекомендовать почитать об использовании внимательности для лечения как психических, так и физиологических расстройств.


Почему вы решили мне это порекомендовать?)

----------


## Won Soeng

sergey, общая (научная) психология - один из основных моих интересов (в рамках изучения работы психики). И я не "программист", а скорее разработчик АИИ. Кроме того, я практикую сосредоточение внимания и удержание внимания сосредоточенным, поэтому практически знаю немало того, на что внимание способно.

Именно поэтому и рекомендую Вам больше прочитать о внимании и внимательности.

Что касается МДП и МДС - то помимо популярных описаний, есть и специальные исследования (к сожалению, с общей теорией все не очень хорошо, есть несколько противоречивых гипотез, а методика, по которой сейчас проводится терапевтическое и медикаментозное лечение, основана на уже частично опровергнутых моделях нейрофизиологии)

Наиболее современные тенденции в исследовании психологических и психофизиологических расстройств (это меня интересует косвенно, но это связано с гормональной, особенно с эндокринной системами, а я, как имеющий сложную форму диабета, практически вынужден глубоко изучать все, до чего могу дотянуться по этому вопросу) заключаются в том, что взаимообусловленность психических и гормональных процессов складывается только в четыре-пять системных уровней, и содержит несколько сотен сложно связанных факторов.

Поэтому, говорить, что на психическое состояние подавляющим образом влияет гормональный фон, при этом игнорируя обратное (а по многим признакам, наоборот, прямое) влияние психологического состояния на гормональный фон - очень, очень примитивно.

Если классически принято разделять симпатическую и парасимпатическую нервную системы как антагонисты, то в современных представлениях, такое деление признается излишне жестким, и выделяются сложные первичные и вторичные петли взаимосвязи, на основе как экспрессии генов, так и изменчивости резистентности/чувствительности к разным нейротрансмиттерам на гормональной основе (и, как результат, гиперсложную систему влияния чисто психических состояний на иннервацию желез внутренней секреции)

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## Nara

Если речь идёт не о реактивных состояниях, а об эндогенных расстройствах, куда принадлежит МДП (оно же БАР), то поводом к отлёту может послужить что угодно, то есть повод по большому счёту вторичен, а первично неравновесное состояние психики, которое к примеру может быть связано с генетическими особенностями функционирования нейромедиаторной системы (сниженной выработкой нужных веществ, сниженной чувствительностью к ним и т.п.). Танцами с бубном в виде психотерапии и медитации это корректируется только до определённой степени, не то что бы система становилась от этого более прочной, скорее юзер учится более аккуратно и бережно с ней обращаться. С другой стороны, реактивные состояния возникают чётко в ответ на запредельную нагрузку и как правило не имеют тенденции к возвращению, то есть если человека снесло на каком-то очень тяжёлом опыте, то скорее всего его потом не будет сносить, если не подвергать его и далее чему-то подобному. Что касается психотерапевтирования, то ряд манипуляций для достаточно хрупкой психики может создать запредельную нагрузку сам по себе, как например холотропное дыхание. При аффективных нарушениях достаточно безопасны и хороши когнитивно-бихевиоральные методы. См., например, Аарон Бек и ко, "Когнитивная терапия депрессии", там много того, что можно делать самостоятельно дома. Режим питания обязательно и в первую очередь! При маниакальных состояниях, в частности, имеет смысл использовать тяжёлую пищу, она не даёт далеко "улетать".

----------

sergey (29.03.2015), Won Soeng (29.03.2015), Дубинин (29.03.2015), Пема Дролкар (29.03.2015), Чагна Дордже (30.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пэма Дролкар, почитайте, что такое маниакально-депрессивный синдром.
> 
> P.S. Вот тут например: http://medportal.ru/enc/psychiatry/deepdejection/6/


Обычно этот синдром появляется и усиливается при какой-то личной конкретной ситуации. Не говоря о внутренних химических процессах и энергетическом балансе.  Если помочь лечением и снять тяжелую симптоматику, а также изменить внешние условия, с этим можно работать. 

Но вообще, срывы, и правда, могут вообще не повториться никогда.

Ламы обычно помогают, например, ринченами и дают соответствующие практики. Но насколько западный человек и новичок может этим воспользоваться - трудно сказать.

----------

Aion (29.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Обычно этот синдром возникает на каком-то личном особом страхе. Если помочь лечением и снять тяжелую симптоматику, с конкретным страхом можно работать. Я не раз встречалась с тем, когда ламы давали такому человеку вне периода обострения какие-то  конкретные практики, индивидуально для него. Тоесть, одну деструктивную форму работы ума заменяли на конструктивную.


Пема, все и правда, сложнее. Дело в том, что БАР/МДП/МДС не так просто диагностировать. Некоторые люди могут обнаруживать у себя симптомы (эти симптомы рано или поздно случаются у большинства людей, но не в гиперподавляющей форме). Так же, как любой человек в невнятном бормотании может себе что-то нафантазировать, но не становится от этого шизофреником, который не может не фантазировать.

Конечно же, мания связана с гипердраматизацией, с придаванием сверхзначения чему-то вполне определенному. И поработав с этим вполне определенным, можно ослабить приступ. Но если Вы столкнетесь с обостренной маниакальной или депрессивной фазой, то увидите, как человек едва отбросив предмет мании тут же хватается за другой, а потом снова возвращается к предыдущему, словно забыл, что уже отбрасывал его.

Поэтому развитие способностей внимательности к состоянию сознания день за днем помогает человеку пережить психическую бурю и воздержаться от забегания вглубь психического болота, но не лечит, по сути дела, само расстройство.

К сожалению, это не то состояние, которое легко побороть. Уж если Вы вышли в открытое море, то не стоит надеяться, что Вы успокоите шторм, просто подув на него.

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## sergey

> Обычно этот синдром возникает на каком-то личном особом страхе.


Мне кажется, что вы путаете это с чем-то другим (есть например "бред преследования, которые в обыденной речи называют "манией преследования"). Здесь - периодически меняется состояние подавленности (депрессии) с состоянием повышенного возбуждения и повышенного настроения - второе называют маниакальным синдромом, а вместе - маниакально-депрессивным психозом. Впрочем, я не специалист, не особо разбираюсь. Но вот Nara, судя по данным в профиле на форуме - специалист, и она написала о МДП (БАР) в сообщении 19.

----------

Won Soeng (29.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> И прекрасная фраза "это не реально" вполне помогает воздерживаться от гипердраматизации, даже при наличии объективной соматики.





> Но если Вы столкнетесь с обостренной маниакальной или депрессивной фазой, то увидите, как человек едва отбросив предмет мании тут же хватается за другой, а потом снова возвращается к предыдущему, словно забыл, что уже отбрасывал его.


Так всё таки, мантра "это нереально" помогает или нет?  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

Состояние не обязательно меняется. Может быть устойчивая мания, может быть устойчивая депрессия.
Просто наиболее явно диагностированные случаи связаны с чередованием фаз, от необоснованной активности, к столь же необоснованной подавленности.
Клинический диагноз - большая редкость (хотя, с приличным уровнем халатности значительной доли психиатров, не занимающихся исследованиями, ошибок в диагнозах могут быть десятки процентов, как в поставленных, так и в пропущенных)

Мне приходилось общаться с людьми в ярко выраженных фазах МДП. Весьма угнетающий опыт. Хотя в промежуточной фазе увидеть, что у этих людей есть расстройство психики, заметных причин - нет.

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так всё таки, мантра "это нереально" помогает или нет?


Помогает, если достаточное время между фазами практиковать внимание к состоянию сознания.
Если просто в момент острой фазы повторять мантру - зависит от силы веры в ее могущество. 

Кстати, "Это все нереально (здесь/сейчас)" в традиционном исполнении звучит как "ОМ А ХУМ (СО ХА)"  :Wink:  Только не спрашивайте, с чего я это взял

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Помогает, если достаточное время между фазами практиковать внимание к состоянию сознания.
> Если просто в момент острой фазы повторять мантру - зависит от силы веры в ее могущество. 
> 
> Кстати, "Это все нереально (здесь/сейчас)" в традиционном исполнении звучит как "ОМ А ХУМ (СО ХА)"  Только не спрашивайте, с чего я это взял


Извините, но говорение страдающему о нереальности его страдания, от страдания нисколько не избавляет. Тем более, в случае эндогенного психоза.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Извините, но говорение страдающему о нереальности его страдания, от страдания нисколько не избавляет. Тем более, в случае эндогенного психоза.


Зачем извинять-то, Вы же ничего злого не умышляете, правда? Но это не важно, поскольку Вы поразмыслили не о том. Говорить о нереальности страдания должен сам страдающий. И хорошо бы ему понимать суть нереальности, а не просто твердить пустые слова.

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## Nara

Давайте определять понятия. В спектре циркулярных расстройств имеются разные варианты, начиная от лёгких заострений характера, когда человек иногда впадает в печаль, а иногда несколько шумноват, до психотических состояний. МДП - это психотическое состояние. Критерием психотического состояния является нарушение контакта с реальностью. Если у человека нарушилось тестирование реальности, то он находится в остром состоянии, не имеет критики к своему болезненному состоянию, недоступен увещеваниям и возвращается к реальности только таблеточками. При наличии сохранного тестирования реальности, но если проблема сохраняется постоянно, сильно мешает жить самому человеку и окружающим его людям, мы говорим о циклоидной психопатии, это тоже неприятно, но не требует таблеточек в обязательном порядке и доступно психотерапевтированию и прочим танцам с бубном. Если проблема возникает иногда, в определённых обстоятельствах и является терпимой (умеренно неприятной), мы будем говорить об акцентуации. Акцентуация - это норма, она не является болезнью, а является особенностью характера и подлежит не лечению, а воспитанию и самовоспитанию. Наличие психотического расстройства не обязательно лишает человека контакта с реальностью насовсем, чаще в промежутках между обострениями индивидуум вполне адекватен и разумен, хотя может иметь симптоматику нижележащих уровней, например невротическую. В момент самого обострения как правило ничего кроме таблеточек никакого существенного эффекта не оказывает (либо можно ждать, пока само пройдёт), зато правильная организация жизни может оказать определённое влияние на то, как часто обострения происходят. Диагноз как таковой - вещь достаточно условная, поскольку согласно текущим диагностическим правилам выставляется механически путём подсчёта симптомов, возникавших за некоторый промежуток времени, а не на основании внутренней логики и структуры болезненного процесса. Про состояние по большому счёту надо понимать уровень (психоз, невроз, психопатия, акцентуация) и спектр (аутистический/циклоидный). Прочее - частности, нужные разве что для подбора препаратов.

----------

Won Soeng (29.03.2015), Антончик (29.03.2015), Дубинин (29.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> Простите за вопрос, но этот диагноз поставил Вам квалифицированный специалист или Вы сами? Было ли назначено какое-то лечение?
> 
> П.С. С манией знаком не по наслышке.


Диагноз поставил психиатр, лечили в ПНД полтора месяца, затем полгода таблетками. Сейчас ничего не беспокоит, а вопросы остались)).

А какие выводы Вы или Ваши знакомые, кто с этим сталкивался, сделали из опыта мании?

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> Извините, пожалуйста, за вопрос, а на какой объект проявляется этот синдром? Тоесть, попросту, на что именно Вы так реагируете? Мания проявилась в связи с чем?


В прошлом году человек, с которым мы расстались, начал возобновлять отношения. Для меня это, видимо, было слишком приятно и слишком неожиданно, что радость начала перерастать в манию.

Одновременно с этим я поехала на фестиваль Пиратская станция, бешено танцевала, а вернувшись, продолжила ходить по клубам, спала все меньше и т.п.  Мама заметила состояние и вызвала скорую, врач поставил диагноз...

----------


## Nara

Это вас, Юлия, ветром сдуло  :Smilie:  Если вы и вообще-то склонны к перепадам настроения, импульсивному поведению и т.п., вам бы ещё невредно подумать о том, какая вам подходит двигательная активность. Когда вы "бешено танцуете", то разгоняете ветер ещё больше, чем и так есть, то же относится к любым резким и сильным движениям. Оно приятно, спору нет, но даёт свой вклад в дестабилизацию. То же относится к избытку впечатлений, громкой музыке и прочему, что может перестимулировать.

----------

Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> В прошлом году человек, с которым мы расстались, начал возобновлять отношения. Для меня это, видимо, было слишком приятно и слишком неожиданно, что радость начала перерастать в манию.
> 
> Одновременно с этим я поехала на фестиваль Пиратская станция, бешено танцевала, а вернувшись, продолжила ходить по клубам, спала все меньше и т.п.  Мама заметила состояние и вызвала скорую, врач поставил диагноз...





> Это вас, Юлия, ветром сдуло  Если вы и вообще-то склонны к перепадам настроения, импульсивному поведению и т.п., вам бы ещё невредно подумать о том, какая вам подходит двигательная активность. Когда вы "бешено танцуете", то разгоняете ветер ещё больше, чем и так есть, то же относится к любым резким и сильным движениям. Оно приятно, спору нет, но даёт свой вклад в дестабилизацию. То же относится к избытку впечатлений, громкой музыке и прочему, что может перестимулировать.


После выхода из больницы ни громкой музыки, ни "бешеных танцев" нет, как отрезало, видимо, было этого сполна в период обострения. И к таким активностям больше не тянет) этим я довольна)

----------


## Нико

> А какие выводы Вы или Ваши знакомые, кто с этим сталкивался, сделали из опыта мании?


Если мания сексуального характера, трудно побороть до определённого возраста)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если мания сексуального характера, трудно побороть до определённого возраста)


Чего лезешь со своими сексами. Нету мании- отстань- здесь все "свои" тусуются... А болезнь "ветра"- это да! Я годами ходил или или бегал.. (ну и секас безмерно- куда-ж без этого..) А перепады настроений- прелесть- слово услышал- яма- другое- вершина... (но кстати научился просто пережидать перепады- стараясь не контачить ни с кем))

----------


## Aion

> И хорошо бы ему понимать суть нереальности, а не просто твердить пустые слова.


А какая у нереальности суть?

----------


## Нико

> Чего лезешь со своими сексами. Нету мании- отстань- здесь все "свои" тусуются... А болезнь "ветра"- это да! Я годами ходил или или бегал.. (ну и секас безмерно- куда-ж без этого..) А перепады настроений- прелесть- слово услышал- яма- другое- вершина... (но кстати научился просто пережидать перепады- стараясь не контачить ни с кем))


И дрова рубил???)

----------


## Дубинин

> И дрова рубил???)


Ты- же помнишь каким был))

----------

Нико (29.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В прошлом году человек, с которым мы расстались, начал возобновлять отношения. Для меня это, видимо, было слишком приятно и слишком неожиданно, что радость начала перерастать в манию.
> 
> Одновременно с этим я поехала на фестиваль Пиратская станция, бешено танцевала, а вернувшись, продолжила ходить по клубам, спала все меньше и т.п.  Мама заметила состояние и вызвала скорую, врач поставил диагноз...


Ну, все ситуации разные, но, наверно, Вам было достаточно в какой-то момент дать успокоительного, чтобы Вы выспались. Маме, вероятно, надо было бы предпринять меры раньше, и не доводить до скорой, если Вы с ней живете и хоть немного можете по-дружески разговаривать. 

Пожалуй, ничего непоправимого с Вами не случилось, и буддизм Вам может помочь :Smilie:  Почитайте что-то по основам.

Сколько Вам лет?

Уважаемые дяденьки и тетеньки, которых понесло на юношеские воспоминания, давайте Вы будете учитывать ответ на этот вопрос? :Smilie:  Вам же ясно было сказано - ДИСКОТЕКА :Smilie:  На которой от текно, духоты и прочего может не только сдуть, но и вообще убить.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А какая у нереальности суть?


Пятерка за внимательность, двойка за ее применение  :Smilie: 
Суть нереальности в понимании реального устройства иллюзии.
Если знаешь, что за картинками в кино находятся актеры, сценаристы и режиссер, можешь не так уж сильно рыдать от страданий главной героини.

----------

Антончик (29.03.2015), Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Суть нереальности в понимании реального устройства иллюзии.
> Если знаешь, что за картинками в кино находятся актеры, сценаристы и режиссер, можешь не так уж сильно рыдать от страданий главной героини.


Вы явно недооцениваете волшебную силу искусства (невроза).  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы явно недооцениваете волшебную силу искусства (невроза).


Вам показалось  :Smilie:  Оцениваю вполне адекватно. Хоть и не практикующий профессионально прикладную психологию, все же приходится сталкиваться в силу природного любопытства и заявляемой мудрости со всем спектром психических расстройств. Хорошо, хоть, нечасто. Я бы не смог посвятить всю свою жизнь столь несчастным людям. Среди друзей и родственников - вполне достаточно.

Тут здоровые то не поддаются излечению от реальности  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (29.03.2015), Монферран (04.11.2018), Эделизи (30.03.2015)

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> Ну, все ситуации разные, но, наверно, Вам было достаточно в какой-то момент дать успокоительного, чтобы Вы выспались. Маме, вероятно, надо было бы предпринять меры раньше, и не доводить до скорой, если Вы с ней живете и хоть немного можете по-дружески разговаривать. 
> 
> Пожалуй, ничего непоправимого с Вами не случилось, и буддизм Вам может помочь Почитайте что-то по основам.
> 
> Сколько Вам лет?
> 
> Уважаемые дяденьки и тетеньки, которых понесло на юношеские воспоминания, давайте Вы будете учитывать ответ на этот вопрос? Вам же ясно было сказано - ДИСКОТЕКА На которой от текно, духоты и прочего может не только сдуть, но и вообще убить.


Возраст уже солидный) - 29. Но ситуация поставила в тупик. С мамой общаемся очень близко, и она хотела помочь своими силами где-то месяц, но насколько помню, я не замечала, что со мной что-то не так. Поняла, что было не так только после лечения).

----------


## Дубинин

> ...


А вы за буддизм интересуетесь с целью им заняться или мнение буддистов о "напряге" бывшем-только? Это я к тому, что единого буддизма нет, и мнения и методы и даже понимание цели (нирваны)- весьма и порой сильно различны в разных направлениях, и даже приверженцы школ- бывает, имеют свой- маленький буддизм. Так- что тут скорее мнение не "буддистов"- а отдельных людей - "по мотивам"- больше...))

----------

Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> В прошлом году человек, с которым мы расстались, начал возобновлять отношения. Для меня это, видимо, было слишком приятно и слишком неожиданно, что радость начала перерастать в манию.
> 
> Одновременно с этим я поехала на фестиваль Пиратская станция, бешено танцевала, а вернувшись, продолжила ходить по клубам, спала все меньше и т.п.  Мама заметила состояние и вызвала скорую, врач поставил диагноз...


Вывод то какой, Юля? В мире много  непостоянства и когда понимаешь это обращаешься к духовным категориям? Человек Вы ищущий к Буддизму обратились,а не просто волшебной медицины искали стали.Сейчас  то, что об этих отношениях думаете?

----------

Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Тут здоровые то не поддаются излечению от реальности


Здоровые лечатся, как правило, традиционным методом.

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> А вы за буддизм интересуетесь с целью им заняться или мнение буддистов о "напряге" бывшем-только? Это я к тому, что единого буддизма нет, и мнения и методы и даже понимание цели (нирваны)- весьма и порой сильно различны в разных направлениях, и даже приверженцы школ- бывает, имеют свой- маленький буддизм. Так- что тут скорее мнение не "буддистов"- а отдельных людей - "по мотивам"- больше...))


Буддизмом стала интересоваться еще до инцидента. Но с традицией пока не определилась. Поэтому интересует мнение буддистов разных традиций.

----------

Дубинин (29.03.2015)

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> Вывод то какой, Юля? В мире много  непостоянства и когда понимаешь это обращаешься к духовным категориям? Человек Вы ищущий к Буддизму обратились,а не просто волшебной медицины искали стали.Сейчас  то, что об этих отношениях думаете?


Сейчас о тех отношениях думаю, что они себя исчерпали. Опять же, время покажет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Буддизмом стала интересоваться еще до инцидента. Но с традицией пока не определилась. Поэтому интересует мнение буддистов разных традиций.


О- "ящик девушки- Пандоры" открыли: сейчас вербовать начнут вкрадчиво- под видом- "почитайте- разберитесь"..)))

----------

Алик (30.03.2015), Нико (29.03.2015), Эделизи (30.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Давайте определять понятия. В спектре циркулярных расстройств имеются разные варианты, начиная от лёгких заострений характера, когда человек иногда впадает в печаль, а иногда несколько шумноват, до психотических состояний. МДП - это психотическое состояние. Критерием психотического состояния является нарушение контакта с реальностью. Если у человека нарушилось тестирование реальности, то он находится в остром состоянии, не имеет критики к своему болезненному состоянию, недоступен увещеваниям и возвращается к реальности только таблеточками. При наличии сохранного тестирования реальности, но если проблема сохраняется постоянно, сильно мешает жить самому человеку и окружающим его людям, мы говорим о циклоидной психопатии, это тоже неприятно, но не требует таблеточек в обязательном порядке и доступно психотерапевтированию и прочим танцам с бубном. Если проблема возникает иногда, в определённых обстоятельствах и является терпимой (умеренно неприятной), мы будем говорить об акцентуации. Акцентуация - это норма, она не является болезнью, а является особенностью характера и подлежит не лечению, а воспитанию и самовоспитанию. Наличие психотического расстройства не обязательно лишает человека контакта с реальностью насовсем, чаще в промежутках между обострениями индивидуум вполне адекватен и разумен, хотя может иметь симптоматику нижележащих уровней, например невротическую. В момент самого обострения как правило ничего кроме таблеточек никакого существенного эффекта не оказывает (либо можно ждать, пока само пройдёт), зато правильная организация жизни может оказать определённое влияние на то, как часто обострения происходят. Диагноз как таковой - вещь достаточно условная, поскольку согласно текущим диагностическим правилам выставляется механически путём подсчёта симптомов, возникавших за некоторый промежуток времени, а не на основании внутренней логики и структуры болезненного процесса. Про состояние по большому счёту надо понимать уровень (психоз, невроз, психопатия, акцентуация) и спектр (аутистический/циклоидный). Прочее - частности, нужные разве что для подбора препаратов.


Оригинальная конвеерная система психатрии  образовалась- такой показательный случай : кто то заметил , кто то диагностировал затем химически купировали и усе спокойствие наступило - а где старина-аналитик Фрейд ,где выковыривание причины" из подкорки", где слово целительное? Что  то простенько работаем слишком!

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> О- "ящик девушки- Пандоры" открыли: сейчас вербовать начнут вкрадчиво- под видом- "почитайте- разберитесь"..)))


Понемногу разбираюсь). Благодарю за отклики)

----------

Дубинин (29.03.2015)

----------


## Nara

> Оригинальная конвеерная система психатрии  образовалась- такой показательный случай : кто то заметил , кто то диагностировал затем химически купировали и усе спокойствие наступило - а где старина-аналитик Фрейд ,где выковыривание причины" из подкорки", где слово целительное? Что  то простенько работаем слишком!


Старик Фрейд, как вам, вероятно, неизвестно, психотиков считал непригодными для психоанализа. Классический психоанализ, созданный Фрейдом, работает только с достаточно здоровыми больными, то есть с невротиками. То же относится к большинству других распространённых школ психотерапии. Непосредственно психиатрами употребительны практически только гипнотерапия и когнитивная терапия, то есть внушение и увещевание. Бывают попытки делать психотерапию с психотическими пациентами. Либо это очень мягонькая психотерапия, работающая на ресурс и больше ничего не делающая, либо это нормальная психотерапия, причём в последнем случае пациентам поначалу приходится увеличивать дозу препарата, так как конституционно хрупкая психика не выдерживает подъёма болезненного материала и падает под его тяжестью. Поэтому психиатры не любят, когда их пациентов начинают психотерапевтировать, с их точки зрения им это скорее вредно, чем полезно. Пациенты, со своей стороны, зачастую тоже не готовы к конфронтации с материалом, который настолько тяжёл, что психика его не вынесла и защищается от него психозом, поэтому предпочитают на постоянной основе подавлять его и дальше препаратами. Но это всё, впрочем, больше относится к шизофреникам. А по поводу мании моя наставница в области психопатологии, ухмыляясь, говорила: "От того, что человеку хорошо, мы не лечим".

----------

sergey (30.03.2015), Won Soeng (29.03.2015), Алик (30.03.2015), Дубинин (29.03.2015), Чагна Дордже (31.03.2015), Юй Кан (30.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> .


Кстати если вдруг "размножаться задумаете, то хочу сказать, что после родов- все психо-дела могут обостриться (очень часто наблюдал)- от сего нужно приготовится будет.. А за буддизм- из моего опыта- не лечит он,  человек сам- тырит от туда какие-то практики для себя полезные.. А если им "по взрослому" заниматься (во всяком случае там- где я был)- то лучше иметь нервы как канаты, ибо это по краю рассудка бродить.. (в тантре- "по взрослому"))

----------

Эделизи (30.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (29.03.2015)

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> Кстати если вдруг "размножаться задумаете, то хочу сказать, что после родов- все психо-дела могут обостриться (очень часто наблюдал)- от сего нужно приготовится будет.. А за буддизм- из моего опыта- не лечит он,  человек сам- тырит от туда какие-то практики для себя полезные.. А если им "по взрослому" заниматься (во всяком случае там- где я был)- то лучше иметь нервы как канаты, ибо это по краю рассудка бродить.. (в тантре- "по взрослому"))


Спасибо, учту)

----------


## Нико

> Кстати если вдруг "размножаться задумаете, то хочу сказать, что после родов- все психо-дела могут обостриться (очень часто наблюдал)- от сего нужно приготовится будет.. А за буддизм- из моего опыта- не лечит он,  человек сам- тырит от туда какие-то практики для себя полезные.. А если им "по взрослому" заниматься (во всяком случае там- где я был)- то лучше иметь нервы как канаты, ибо это по краю рассудка бродить.. (в тантре- "по взрослому"))


Да при чём тут "взрослая тантра"-то? Девушке просто надо излечиться от однократного МДС, связанного с танцами на дискотеке).... Или я неправа?

----------


## Дубинин

> Да при чём тут "взрослая тантра"-то? Девушке просто надо излечиться от однократного МДС, связанного с танцами на дискотеке).... Или я неправа?


Она за буддизм тоже "прощупывала"- вон выше написала.

----------


## Нико

> А за буддизм- из моего опыта- не лечит он


Может быть, буддизм не лечит... А что тогда лечит? Время? Вон сегодня говорила с преемником Богдо-гегена Ринпоче, с Озером Р, сама чуть не плакала, и он чуть не плакал... Эти эмоции, возможно, излишни, но! если и когда он приедет в Москву, и когда все дурацкие оргвопросы разрулятся, просто одно его присутствие много чего разрешит, имхо.

----------

Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Может быть, буддизм не лечит... А что тогда лечит? Время? Вон сегодня говорила с преемником Богдо-гегена Ринпоче, с Озером Р, сама чуть не плакала, и он чуть не плакал... Эти эмоции, возможно, излишни, но! если и когда он приедет в Москву, и когда все дурацкие оргвопросы разрулятся, просто одно его присутствие много чего разрешит, имхо.


Ты психованный- фанатик- ламолюб- ишь расчувствовалась)))

----------


## Эдельвейс

> а где старина-аналитик Фрейд


Денни, я смотрю, у вас какой то повышенный интерес к Фрейду. Кроме фрейдистского психоанализа (к слову, мало кем сейчас используемого), ни о каких других направлениях не слышали? А то вспоминаете старика по поводу и без.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> Ты психованный- фанатик- ламолюб- ишь расчувствовалась)))


Смени дурацкую фуражку, и тогда поговорим. Мне трудно...

----------


## Дэнни

> Старик Фрейд, как вам, вероятно, неизвестно, психотиков считал непригодными для психоанализа. Классический психоанализ, созданный Фрейдом, работает только с достаточно здоровыми больными, то есть с невротиками. То же относится к большинству других распространённых школ психотерапии. Непосредственно психиатрами употребительны практически только гипнотерапия и когнитивная терапия, то есть внушение и увещевание. Бывают попытки делать психотерапию с психотическими пациентами. Либо это очень мягонькая психотерапия, работающая на ресурс и больше ничего не делающая, либо это нормальная психотерапия, причём в последнем случае пациентам поначалу приходится увеличивать дозу препарата, так как конституционно хрупкая психика не выдерживает подъёма болезненного материала и падает под его тяжестью. Поэтому психиатры не любят, когда их пациентов начинают психотерапевтировать, с их точки зрения им это скорее вредно, чем полезно. Пациенты, со своей стороны, зачастую тоже не готовы к конфронтации с материалом, который настолько тяжёл, что психика его не вынесла и защищается от него психозом, поэтому предпочитают на постоянной основе подавлять его и дальше препаратами. Но это всё, впрочем, больше относится к шизофреникам. А по поводу мании моя наставница в области психопатологии, ухмыляясь, говорила: "От того, что человеку хорошо, мы не лечим".


Все ведь заключено в индивидуальной психологической ситуации : понятно , что такая крайность  как психотическое расстройство , которое определилось и продолжается с самого детства,  другое дело, что человек, вел вполне сознательную жизнь ,а потом постепенно скатывался от неврозов к психотике.  Здесь то какие то уникальные методы должны существовать .  Не понимаю,  почему эти когнитивные методы терапии противопоставляются психоанализу: там сознание, тут бессознательное , но они же взаимосвязаны между собой и все равно должны рассматриваться вкупе. И там и там важно просмотреть первопричину, подвигшую к искажению  восприятия психикой окружающего бытия.

----------


## Nara

> Все ведь заключено в индивидуальной психологической ситуации : понятно , что такая крайность  как психотическое расстройство , которое определилось и продолжается с самого детства,  другое дело, что человек, вел вполне сознательную жизнь ,а потом постепенно скатывался от неврозов к психотике.  Здесь то какие то уникальные методы должны существовать .  Не понимаю,  почему эти когнитивные методы терапии противопоставляются психоанализу: там сознание, тут бессознательное , но они же взаимосвязаны между собой и все равно должны рассматриваться вкупе. И там и там важно просмотреть первопричину, подвигшую к искажению  восприятия психикой окружающего бытия.


Первопричины нет, есть совокупность факторов, приводящая к тому, что психика падает. Она, во-первых, должна быть конституционально хрупкой и склонной к реагированию определённого типа (циклотипического в данном случае), во-вторых, должны накопиться дестабилизирующие средовые стимулы (восстановление отношений, фестиваль и т.п. в данном случае), в-третьих, саморегуляция должна дать сбой (человек не успевает заметить, что его сносит), в-четвёртых, внешний контроль окружающих должен оказаться неэффективным (не заметили, что человека сносит, вовремя не вывели из перестимуляции) и т.д. Вуаля, взаимозависимым образом от совокупности причин и условий возникает маниакальный эпизод. С конституцией сделать ничего нельзя, а гомеостаз в сознании научиться поддерживать можно и окружающих тоже вполне возможно проинструктировать, как себя вести. В собственно психотическом состоянии способность понять что что-то не так отваливается первой, но иногда можно узнать, что тебя клинит, если тебе об этом сообщат люди, которым ты доверяешь. В начале фазы её можно успеть скрутить, а когда разворачивается, то уже либо таблетки, либо пока сама не прогорит до конца. А восприятие мира у всех, строго говоря, пристрастное. Просто во время психоза эта пристрастность разрастается до болезненных размеров и нарушает адаптацию, человек вываливается из нормальной жизни и становится вреден для себя и окружающих. В состоянии мании, в частности, он перестаёт есть и спать. От этого и лечат. А не от того, что человеку весело и хорошо.

----------

Юй Кан (30.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Денни, я смотрю, у вас какой то повышенный интерес к Фрейду. Кроме фрейдистского психоанализа (к слову, мало кем сейчас используемого), ни о каких других направлениях не слышали? А то вспоминаете старика по поводу и без.


Фрейд не идеален ,но там система на уровне философской ,понятно, что сейчас много  новых систем которые работают на стыке  с знаниями об энергетики даже. Но важно идти от какой то обширной ,цельной теории к конкретному частному  случаю  а не слепо использовать наработанную технику. А также не исключать понимание вещей, которые тонко воздействуют на сознание, в том числе, мимо воли человека ,но при этом опять же все равно детерминированы в своих признаках и из вне могут быть распознаваемы. 
Что и привносилось в свое время Фрейдом!

----------


## Дэнни

> Первопричины нет, есть совокупность факторов, приводящая к тому, что психика падает. Она, во-первых, должна быть конституционально хрупкой и склонной к реагированию определённого типа (циклотипического в данном случае), во-вторых, должны накопиться дестабилизирующие средовые стимулы (восстановление отношений, фестиваль и т.п. в данном случае), в-третьих, саморегуляция должна дать сбой (человек не успевает заметить, что его сносит), в-четвёртых, внешний контроль окружающих должен оказаться неэффективным (не заметили, что человека сносит, вовремя не вывели из перестимуляции) и т.д. Вуаля, взаимозависимым образом от совокупности причин и условий возникает маниакальный эпизод. С конституцией сделать ничего нельзя, а гомеостаз в сознании научиться поддерживать можно и окружающих тоже вполне возможно проинструктировать, как себя вести. В собственно психотическом состоянии способность понять что что-то не так отваливается первой, но иногда можно узнать, что тебя клинит, если тебе об этом сообщат люди, которым ты доверяешь. В начале фазы её можно успеть скрутить, а когда разворачивается, то уже либо таблетки, либо пока сама не прогорит до конца. А восприятие мира у всех, строго говоря, пристрастное. Просто во время психоза эта пристрастность разрастается до болезненных размеров и нарушает адаптацию, человек вываливается из нормальной жизни и становится вреден для себя и окружающих. В состоянии мании, в частности, он перестаёт есть и спать. От этого и лечат. А не от того, что человеку весело и хорошо.


 Ну в этом случае, как раз, точка роста могла быть и  безболезненной:человек влюбился и пошло по нарастающей расширяться сознание от здорового позитива, но тут  ему пришлось пройти "учебу", понять какие то вещи ,к Буддизму обратиться, значит, были какие то причины в духе  неправильных установок в рамках  теории той же  когнитивной терапии, к примеру. То есть какая то определенная внутренняя  причина обусловила такое развитии ситуации.

----------


## Алик

Так влюбленность - это уже болезнь, она искажает восприятие реальности похлеще МДС. К тому же, мнение одного врача, поставившего такой жуткий диагноз, неплохо бы проверить другим специалистам. Вот, если три независимых (друг от друга)  специалиста диагноз подтвердят, тогда можно и лечиться начинать ).

----------

Жека (31.03.2015)

----------


## Nara

> Так влюбленность - это уже болезнь, она искажает восприятие реальности похлеще МДС. К тому же, мнение одного врача, поставившего такой жуткий диагноз, неплохо бы проверить другим специалистам. Вот, если три независимых (друг от друга)  специалиста диагноз подтвердят, тогда можно и лечиться начинать ).


Очень интересно, а какие вы видите альтернативы для дифдиагноза?

Что касается когнитивного компонента, то при циркуляторных расстройствах обычно можно видеть неумение различать полутона, то есть всё либо "круто-круто", либо "ужас-ужас", включая самооценку и самовосприятие. В когнитивной терапии с этим работают, пишут бесконечные дневники и составляют столбики плюсов и минусов, чтобы наглядно было видно, что жизнь сложная. Но когда ветром уже сдуло, там как бы не до увещеваний, там надо человека за хвост ловить, пока он не улетел в соседнюю галактику. Маниакальные фазы в этом смысле чуть безопаснее, тут разве что от истощения можно рухнуть в какой-то момент, а в депрессивных часто бывают попытки суицида. Одна из моих знакомых так и погибла.

----------

Алик (30.03.2015)

----------


## Амир

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 
> У меня маниакально-депрессивный синдром. Приступ (мания) случился один раз, боюсь повторений.
> 
> В буддизме я новичок. 
> Интересуют мнения с буддийской точки зрения:
> 1) почему у человека появляется этот синдром?
> 2) как себя вести, чтобы не было повторений?
> ...


С причина у любых отклонений есть и она может быть какой угодно, Вы даже можете не знать о ней. И при этом, с точки зрения буддизма любое живое существо способно не обуславливаться ЛЮБЫМИ отклонениями. Т.е. иначе говоря, в отличии от способности что-то сделать, способность чего-то не сделать ГАРАНТИРОВАННО есть, важно её обнаружить и реализовать.

----------

Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Очень интересно, а какие вы видите альтернативы для дифдиагноза?
> 
> Что касается когнитивного компонента, то при циркуляторных расстройствах обычно можно видеть неумение различать полутона, то есть всё либо "круто-круто", либо "ужас-ужас", включая самооценку и самовосприятие. В когнитивной терапии с этим работают, пишут бесконечные дневники и составляют столбики плюсов и минусов, чтобы наглядно было видно, что жизнь сложная. Но когда ветром уже сдуло, там как бы не до увещеваний, там надо человека за хвост ловить, пока он не улетел в соседнюю галактику. Маниакальные фазы в этом смысле чуть безопаснее, тут разве что от истощения можно рухнуть в какой-то момент, а в депрессивных часто бывают попытки суицида. Одна из моих знакомых так и погибла.


Альтернатива дифференциальной диагностике - только интуиция). Но я не об этом хотел сказать: у меня есть знакомые - приличные врачи с большим опытом и должностями, так они на полном серьезе говорят, что сколько врачей - столько и диагнозов ). (Сразу оговорюсь, что к психиатрии они отношения не имеют). Поэтому и писал, что на основании заключения одного врача ставить диагноз с пожизненным клеймом в такой тонкой области, как психиатрия, на мой взгляд, опрометчиво.
Теперь можете бросать в меня камни).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Возраст уже солидный) - 29. Но ситуация поставила в тупик. С мамой общаемся очень близко, и она хотела помочь своими силами где-то месяц, но насколько помню, я не замечала, что со мной что-то не так. Поняла, что было не так только после лечения).


Так и не волнуйтесь. Все прошло, любой из нас может при определенных условиях перегрузиться. Главное теперь помнить, что если мало спать начнете, надо по часам это контролировать и стараться высыпаться. Что ж Ваш молодой человек не удержал Вас дома и не приласкал? :Smilie:

----------

Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Nara

> Альтернатива дифференциальной диагностике - только интуиция). Но я не об этом хотел сказать: у меня есть знакомые - приличные врачи с большим опытом и должностями, так они на полном серьезе говорят, что сколько врачей - столько и диагнозов ). (Сразу оговорюсь, что к психиатрии они отношения не имеют). Поэтому и писал, что на основании заключения одного врача ставить диагноз с пожизненным клеймом в такой тонкой области, как психиатрия, на мой взгляд, опрометчиво.
> Теперь можете бросать в меня камни).


Вы вообще-то совершенно правы и применительно к психиатрии, но в данном случае как раз имел место относительно щадящий вариант. Меньше чем маниакальный эпизод в составе биполярного аффективного расстройства девушке, которая внезапно стала себя нехарактерно вести, перестала спать, бегает по танцулькам и не ощущает, что что-то не так, никто не поставил бы. Зато кто-нибудь из гипотетических трёх докторов мог бы задаться вопросом, а не было ли бредовых проявлений, и выкопать какой-нибудь шизотипический компонент. Клеймо шизика, поверьте, вещь гораздо более неприятная. Лечат всё равно всех примерно одними и теми же таблетками, но диагноз в общем случае лучше иметь наиболее лёгкий из возможных - во-первых, меньше проблем, во-вторых, меньше вероятность, что на всякий случай дадут слишком тяжёлых препаратов. А с клеймом сейчас на самом деле стало проще, потому что появилась возможность по собственному желанию в любой момент сняться с учёта. Раньше больной сам не мог сняться, а теперь это его личное дело, состоит он на нём или не состоит. Остаются, соответственно, родственники и знакомые, которые знают, что ты лежал в сумасшедшем доме. Но это опять же вопрос выбора, кому и что говорить о том, где ты был и от чего лечился.

----------

Алик (30.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> Так и не волнуйтесь. Все прошло, любой из нас может при определенных условиях перегрузиться. Главное теперь помнить, что если мало спать начнете, надо по часам это контролировать и стараться высыпаться. Что ж Ваш молодой человек не удержал Вас дома и не приласкал?


Не удержал потому, что на тот момент не жили вместе, а мое поведение его очень испугало). Но думаю, и это к лучшему. 

К сну сейчас внимательно отношусь)

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> Вы вообще-то совершенно правы и применительно к психиатрии, но в данном случае как раз имел место относительно щадящий вариант. Меньше чем маниакальный эпизод в составе биполярного аффективного расстройства девушке, которая внезапно стала себя нехарактерно вести, перестала спать, бегает по танцулькам и не ощущает, что что-то не так, никто не поставил бы. Зато кто-нибудь из гипотетических трёх докторов мог бы задаться вопросом, а не было ли бредовых проявлений, и выкопать какой-нибудь шизотипический компонент. Клеймо шизика, поверьте, вещь гораздо более неприятная. Лечат всё равно всех примерно одними и теми же таблетками, но диагноз в общем случае лучше иметь наиболее лёгкий из возможных - во-первых, меньше проблем, во-вторых, меньше вероятность, что на всякий случай дадут слишком тяжёлых препаратов. А с клеймом сейчас на самом деле стало проще, потому что появилась возможность по собственному желанию в любой момент сняться с учёта. Раньше больной сам не мог сняться, а теперь это его личное дело, состоит он на нём или не состоит. Остаются, соответственно, родственники и знакомые, которые знают, что ты лежал в сумасшедшем доме. Но это опять же вопрос выбора, кому и что говорить о том, где ты был и от чего лечился.


Пожалуйста, можно подробнее о процессе снятия с учета? Через сколько времени и как это сделать. Потому что мой участковый психиатр говорит, что это невозможно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не удержал потому, что на тот момент не жили вместе, а мое поведение его очень испугало). Но думаю, и это к лучшему. 
> 
> К сну сейчас внимательно отношусь)


Сбежал? :Smilie:

----------


## Nara

Как таковой учёт сейчас ликвидировали, но феномен остался, хотя и под другой вывеской. В разных ПНД порядки могут быть разные (как и во всей прочей медицине, там царит бардак), но идея состоит в том, что вы должны зафиксировать факт своего выздоровления, чтобы вам сняли диагноз и сняли, соответственно, с динамического диспансерного наблюдения. Если ваш психиатр делать этого не хочет, вы идёте к заведующему и просите о сборе комиссии. Комиссия вас освидетельствует на предмет вменяемости и если она тоже считает, что у вас всё хорошо, то снимает. Правда ПНД может упереться рогом и потребовать, чтобы вы наблюдались пять лет и в течение этого времени у вас было всё тихо. На вашем месте я бы выдержала несколько лет (для собственного спокойствия), поскольку аффективные нарушения - штука стрёмная, и в пределах ближайших нескольких лет возможны рецидивы.

----------

Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Рэлпей

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 
> У меня маниакально-депрессивный синдром. Приступ (мания) случился один раз, боюсь повторений.
> 
> В буддизме я новичок. 
> Интересуют мнения с буддийской точки зрения:
> 1) почему у человека появляется этот синдром?
> 2) как себя вести, чтобы не было повторений?
> ...


Первое - это наш ум, он полон негативных моментов и ошибок, мы порой с негативом и озлобленностью и недоверием относимся к людям которых не знаем. Агрессия, недоверие и страх, а также другие негативные эмоции ( с позиции буддизма - это клеши),  лишь способ защиты или самосохранения. Мы привыкли атаковать себя или других, но не привыкли понимать и сострадать, концентрироваться на позитиве. Эти привычки надо выработать внутри себя, через медитацию и другие практики.

Иногда у человека не хватает воспитания или мира ценностей, когда он ограничен во времени своими родителями при воспитании. В любом случае любые дипрессии или скука, тоска и удушье безвременности = это омрачения, которые следует заменить на позитивное состояние ума. В этом отлично помогает аналитическая и неаналитическая медитация, саттипатхана и махасаттипатхана.

Ваше болезненное состояние не отражает действительного хода вещей и действий, стоит сосредоточиться на этом в аналитической медитации.

Другие способы изменить состояние ума - это сосредоточиться на непродуктивности ваших дальнейших действий, т.е. проанализировать, что будет или что бывает в таких случаях, посмотреть все реальные негативные примеры из жизни других людей, подумать как хорошо мыслить позитивно и каким мощным результатам и достижениям это приводит в будущем.

Практически все негативные состояния ума лечатся при помощи буддийских практик (опыт моих близких и друзей, знакомых это подтверждает), можете взять на вооружения практики из сутр по *осознаванию, непостоянству и смерти, внимательному дыханию*.

Если это не сработает, тогда предлагаю вам использовать *практику трансформации своих негативных аспектов* тревоги и страха в позитивные и счастливые состояния при помощи практик Ваджраяны.

Отличной практикой от депрессии и разражения служит непривязанность, отпускание, свобода от оценок и позитивный настрой ума. В этом случае вы становитесь неуязвимыми ни для внешних врагов (условий, неудач, проблем), так и для внутренних врагов (перемен настроения, негативных чувств и тп). 

Желаю удачи и побольше позитива и яркого радостного солнца над головой!

----------

Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> Сбежал?


Просто перестал общаться)

----------


## Aion

> К сну сейчас внимательно отношусь)


А к сновидениям?  :Cool:

----------


## Юлия Асинская

> А к сновидениям?


Сны снятся хорошие)

----------


## Жека

Мне кажется, что медитацией и развитием осознанности способны заниматься только очень здоровые люди с небольшим количеством омрачений. В случае с депрессиями и маниями советовать человеку наблюдать за собой или выполнять какие-то техники - это за гранью добра и зла. Тут к психиатру прямая дорога, а не в медитационный центр.

----------

Дубинин (30.03.2015), Эделизи (30.03.2015), Эдельвейс (30.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне кажется, что медитацией и развитием осознанности способны заниматься только очень здоровые люди с небольшим количеством омрачений. В случае с депрессиями и маниями советовать человеку наблюдать за собой или выполнять какие-то техники - это за гранью добра и зла. Тут к психиатру прямая дорога, а не в медитационный центр.


Ну, по-разному бывает. Я много лет знаю одного ламу-целителя - с большой буквы. Лама - человек в очень глубокими реализациями6 в одном из воплощений, например, был Лакшминкарой. В его реализациях у меня нет никаких сомнений - на основе моего собственного опыта и моей практики. 

И к нему, как к меду намазанному, тянутся кармически просто сонмы людей с отклонениями, конечно, не буйные, но всякие. И мужской костяк многолетних последователей ламы садится всегда поближе, чтоб чего не получилось, людей с нормальной психикой рядом тоже немало :Smilie:  Наблюдаю некоторых , скажем, "странных" его последователей много лет. И однозначно могу сказать, что они очень стабилизировали свою психику. Через простое повторение практик и веру. Как было, думаю, у  Суддхипантаки. А также еще потому, что были приняты сотоварищами по центру такими, как есть и окружены добротой и грамотным к ним отношением.

----------

Aion (31.03.2015)

----------


## Nara

Я готова в данном случае присоединиться к Пеме, но здесь действительно вопрос того, что кому-то свыше дано с таким работать, и они работают, а вообще-то традиционный буддизм на обладателей психопатологии и вправду не рассчитан. Не то что бы нельзя было ничего добиться, Дрогми-лоцава в своё время вырастил великих йогинь из двух женщин, которых подобрал в состоянии острого психоза, но стандартные методы в этом случае могут давать нестандартные эффекты вплоть до обратных, и в целом всё надо делать крайне аккуратно. Зато, например, какой восторг, когда обнаруживаешь, что можно болезненные феномены в психике перерабатывать на внутренний жар.

----------

Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Если я маньяк немного, и в депрессию впадаю, это значит что  буддизмом мне опасно заниматься?
Будет Лама мной покусан, и разодранные в клочья одеяния монаха- щедро разбросаю всюду?
Буду я неадекватно приставать ко всем с вопросом, нарушать сосредоточенье- молчаливого собранья?
Не видать мне Пробужденья- прошлых карм настигла доля, мне скорей всего придёться- чем-нибудь иным заняться? (((

----------

Ашвария (08.04.2015), Кузьмич (31.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (30.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Мне кажется, что медитацией и развитием осознанности способны заниматься только очень здоровые люди с небольшим количеством омрачений. В случае с депрессиями и маниями советовать человеку наблюдать за собой или выполнять какие-то техники - это за гранью добра и зла. Тут к психиатру прямая дорога, а не в медитационный центр.


Возможно дорога к психиатру - это небольшая прогулочка  перед дорогой на кладбище. Уверен, что хороших психиатров, да и психологов поменьше будет, чем духовных наставников и даже, если это наставник весьма средней руки, но существующий  в рамках действительно положительно зарекомендовавшей себя  традиции , то у тебя будет, хотя бы связь с учением и сколько то  очищенной кармы! А в случае захода в сети психофармаиндустрии у тебя будет только вращение по долгому порочному кругу.

----------

Алик (31.03.2015), Кузьмич (31.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (31.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если я маньяк немного, и в депрессию впадаю, это значит что  буддизмом мне опасно заниматься?
> Будет Лама мной покусан, и разодранные в клочья одеяния монаха- щедро разбросаю всюду?
> Буду я неадекватно приставать ко всем с вопросом, нарушать сосредоточенье- молчаливого собранья?
> Не видать мне Пробужденья- прошлых карм настигла доля, мне скорей всего придёться- чем-нибудь иным заняться? (((


Ты впал в опасную тенденцию: везде графоманить. )

----------


## Дубинин

> Ты впал в опасную тенденцию: везде графоманить. )


Говорил уже я в прошлом (сколько можно повторяться), для таких как я здесь тема, и тенденцией опасной, напугать здесь невозможно.
Вот приедут санитары, вот возьмут под руки- белы, вот тогда и перестану- счастьем наполнять пространство!

----------


## Дэнни

> Говорил уже я в прошлом (сколько можно повторяться), для таких как я здесь тема, и тенденцией опасной, напугать здесь невозможно.
> Вот приедут санитары, вот возьмут под руки- белы, вот тогда и перестану- счастьем наполнять пространство!


Творец- живи и фонтанируй
не прячь души своея лиру,
а те в одеждах белых люди 
не смогут дать такого миру!

----------

Алик (31.03.2015), Дубинин (31.03.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я готова в данном случае присоединиться к Пеме, но здесь действительно вопрос того, что кому-то свыше дано с таким работать, и они работают, а вообще-то традиционный буддизм на обладателей психопатологии и вправду не рассчитан. Не то что бы нельзя было ничего добиться, Дрогми-лоцава в своё время вырастил великих йогинь из двух женщин, которых подобрал в состоянии острого психоза, но стандартные методы в этом случае могут давать нестандартные эффекты вплоть до обратных, и в целом всё надо делать крайне аккуратно. Зато, например, какой восторг, когда обнаруживаешь, что можно болезненные феномены в психике перерабатывать на внутренний жар.


Это, безусловно, вопрос как кармической связи и кармического доверия ученика и его благой кармы, так и искусности Учителя. Может, к внутреннему жару так и не перейдут, но зато визуализировать себя Белой Тарой, например, может здорово утихомирить и умиротворить :Smilie: 

Сама энергетическая обстановка рядом с реализованными практиками способствует условиям для проявления благого и накоплению заслуг. И приводит в порядок ветер. :Smilie:

----------


## Дэнни

Вершитель утонченных хокку 
за правду жизни пламенный боец
 уже при жизни он заслужил аж тыщу памятников нерукотворных
 и типа Тадж-Махала, как минимум, дворец!

----------


## Дубинин

> Творец- живи и фонтанируй
> не прячь души своея лиру,
> а те в одеждах белых люди 
> не смогут дать такого миру!


Жил творец, с собакой- Лирой, водку пил, курил немного, фантанировал конечно (если без жены взгрустнётся) некому он был не нужен- ибо Бог   не дал таланта.
Но однажды на рассвете, в дом к нему вломились люди- это санитары были-в белоснежных одеяньях- коих вызвали соседи-что на происки богаты.
Не понравился им запах- милосердием рождённый, (утлый кров делили с Лирой, кошек сорок или больше, и других питомцев стадо- странных беспородных монстров).

----------

Алик (31.03.2015), Кузьмич (31.03.2015), Нико (31.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Жил творец, с собакой- Лирой, водку пил, курил немного, фантанировал конечно (если без жены взгрустнётся) некому он был не нужен- ибо Бог   не дал таланта.
> Но однажды на рассвете, в дом к нему вломились люди- это санитары были-в белоснежных одеяньях- коих вызвали соседи-что на происки богаты.
> Не понравился им запах- милосердием рождённый, (утлый кров делили с Лирой, кошек сорок или больше, и других питомцев стадо- странных беспородных монстров).


Ну нет, гораздо шире белый свет
и крепче дух, сильней поэт,
творец миров, гармоний высшего сознания
всегда он тех  на шаг  опередит, придет к мечте без опоздания!

----------


## Кузьмич

> Если я маньяк немного, и в депрессию впадаю, это значит что  буддизмом мне опасно заниматься?


Заниматься онанизмом - будет проще и приятней, незамыслить если только глубину телодвижений...

----------


## Кузьмич

Все дороги ведут к психиатру...

----------


## Aion

> ..а вообще-то традиционный буддизм на обладателей психопатологии и вправду не рассчитан.


Буддизм рассчитан на страдающих существ. И всё. А вообще-то: 



> Наше душевное здоровье – это не "истинное" здоровье. И безумие наших пациентов – это не "истинное безумие". Это продукт разрушения, причиняемого им нами и ими самими. Нелепо думать, что мы имеем дело с "истинным" безумием в сколько-нибудь большей степени, чем сами являемся "истинно" нормальными. Безумие, с которым мы встречаемся у наших "пациентов", – это великая пародия, насмешка, гротескная карикатура на то, чем могло бы быть естественное исцеление той отчужденной интеграции, которую мы называем душевным здоровьем. Подлинная нормальность, здравомыслие так или иначе влечет за собой разрушение, смерть нормального эго, этого ложного себя, полностью приспособленного к нашей отчужденной социальной реальности; возникновение "внутренних" архетипических проводников божественной силы и через эту смерть – возрождение и в конечном счете восстановление нового типа функционирования "эго", которое теперь будет не предателем Божественного, а его слугой.
> 
> Р.Д.Лэйнг
> ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЕ ЗАПРЕДЕЛЬНОГО 
> И ЕГО ОТНОШЕНИЕ К РЕЛИГИИ И ПСИХОЗАМ

----------

Нико (31.03.2015), Юлия Асинская (31.03.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

За исключением генетически обусловленных физиологических расстройств, ограничений и нарушений, правильно и качественно диагностированных, конечно же

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## Алик

> Жил творец, с собакой- Лирой, водку пил, курил немного, фантанировал конечно (если без жены взгрустнётся) некому он был не нужен- ибо Бог   не дал таланта.
> Но однажды на рассвете, в дом к нему вломились люди- это санитары были-в белоснежных одеяньях- коих вызвали соседи-что на происки богаты.
> Не понравился им запах- милосердием рождённый, (утлый кров делили с Лирой, кошек сорок или больше, и других питомцев стадо- странных беспородных монстров).


Низкий Вам поклон! Хотя приют для животных лучше бы подальше от агрессивных двуногих устраивать. Еще потравят сдуру.

----------


## Нико

> Жил творец, с собакой- Лирой, водку пил, курил немного, фантанировал конечно (если без жены взгрустнётся) некому он был не нужен- ибо Бог   не дал таланта.
> Но однажды на рассвете, в дом к нему вломились люди- это санитары были-в белоснежных одеяньях- коих вызвали соседи-что на происки богаты.
> Не понравился им запах- милосердием рождённый, (утлый кров делили с Лирой, кошек сорок или больше, и других питомцев стадо- странных беспородных монстров).


྇Мдааа. Пора издавать сборник!!!

----------


## Нико

> Говорил уже я в прошлом (сколько можно повторяться), для таких как я здесь тема, и тенденцией опасной, напугать здесь невозможно.
> Вот приедут санитары, вот возьмут под руки- белы, вот тогда и перестану- счастьем наполнять пространство!


Ты можешь уже не стихами говорить, временно хотя бы??? А то ишь, Пушкин!)))

----------


## Дубинин

> Заниматься онанизмом - будет проще и приятней, незамыслить если только глубину телодвижений...


Погрузился я в глубины философий Онанизма, увлечённый простотою добывания блаженства. Как известно, что блаженство- всякий смысл опережает- на себе вакцину счастья - взялся испытать- геройски.
Остановится где взор- мой- я Онона наблюдаю,в  круговерти ли Сансары иль Нирване ей подобной- узнаётся лик знакомый- рукоблудия святого-беспощадного движенья - плоти алчущей чего-то..

----------


## Won Soeng

Самовыражение возбуждается затрагиванием накопившейся невыраженной самости.

----------

Ашвария (05.04.2015), Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## Дэнни

> Буддизм рассчитан на страдающих существ. И всё. А вообще-то: 
> 
> 
> Наше душевное здоровье – это не "истинное" здоровье. И безумие наших пациентов – это не "истинное безумие".


Ролевые игры дуалистических агентов -для стимуляции тяги к запредельному!

----------


## Aion

> Ролевые игры дуалистических агентов -для стимуляции тяги к запредельному!


Правда жизни. Тому, кто считает себя нормальным, увы, этого не понять... :Cool:

----------


## Дэнни

> Правда жизни. Тому, кто считает себя нормальным, увы, этого не понять...


Дуализм раньше или позже разворачивается так, что становиться веским  и подводит к размышлениям о его принципе!

----------


## Жека

> Возможно дорога к психиатру - это небольшая прогулочка  перед дорогой на кладбище. Уверен, что хороших психиатров, да и психологов поменьше будет, чем духовных наставников и даже, если это наставник весьма средней руки, но существующий  в рамках действительно положительно зарекомендовавшей себя  традиции , то у тебя будет, хотя бы связь с учением и сколько то  очищенной кармы! А в случае захода в сети психофармаиндустрии у тебя будет только вращение по долгому порочному кругу.


Да причем тут кладбище. Я говорю, что если проблема с психикой, то начать медитировать в таком состоянии  - это верный путь в дурку навсегда, или к суициду. И это не голословные утверждения, поверьте. Искать духовных наставников можно, но где их взять русскому человеку? Приехать на очередной ретрит, где сотни людей простираются и к учителю не подойти? И как человек с манией объяснит, чего ему надо? Бред.
Если все зашло слишком далеко, то традиционная психотерапия с антидепрессантами и проч выведет из острой фазы, а там видно будет.

----------

Ашвария (05.04.2015), Юлия Асинская (31.03.2015)

----------


## Жека

Кстати, если почитать Канон, то можно увидеть, что Будда обладал уникальной способностью приводить людей, которые сошли с ума - в чувство. Это и Ангулимала, и Киса Готами, и еще одна женщина, которая с горя лишилась рассудка и ходила голой по улицам, пока не встретила Будду.
Но в наши дни надежды на сие - увы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Как для общепринятой нормы, так и для отклонений от нее, вполне достаточно общих наставлений в овладение вниманием.
Человек, овладевающий вниманием, рано или поздно поймет глубокие наставления и сможет обратить внимание учителя на свою потребность в индивидуальном наставничестве.

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018), Юлия Асинская (31.03.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Кстати, если почитать Канон, то можно увидеть, что Будда обладал уникальной способностью приводить людей, которые сошли с ума - в чувство. Это и Ангулимала, и Киса Готами, и еще одна женщина, которая с горя лишилась рассудка и ходила голой по улицам, пока не встретила Будду.
> Но в наши дни надежды на сие - увы.


А если почитать истории Догэна или Сюй Юня?

Думаю в жизни каждого учителя хватает встреч с людьми, потерявшими адекватность.

----------

Монферран (04.11.2018)

----------


## Aion

> Дуализм раньше или позже разворачивается так, что становиться веским  и подводит к размышлениям о его принципе!


Монизм предполагает некий специфический опыт, который не заменить никакими размышлениями.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Дэнни (31.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Да причем тут кладбище. Я говорю, что если проблема с психикой, то начать медитировать в таком состоянии  - это верный путь в дурку навсегда, или к суициду. И это не голословные утверждения, поверьте. Искать духовных наставников можно, но где их взять русскому человеку? Приехать на очередной ретрит, где сотни людей простираются и к учителю не подойти? И как человек с манией объяснит, чего ему надо? Бред.
> Если все зашло слишком далеко, то традиционная психотерапия с антидепрессантами и проч выведет из острой фазы, а там видно будет.


Вот в том то и дело, что в таких случаях некоторую роль может взять посредник, который уже может не только простираться ,но и  похлопатать перед учителем за товарища, что бы учитель как то посодействовал развороту этой ситуации в позитивную сторону!
Но проблема и в количестве таких людей то же. А психиатров и психологов дополна, а вот достигших каких то реальных качественных методических уровней  среди них мало. А фармокология и общая психотерапия  до корня проблемы  едва ли  могут добраться.Много личных однонаправленных усилий приходиться приложить специалисту , что бы разобраться с отдельной запущенной проблемой! О том, в том числе, фильм "Опасные методы" про Фрейда и больше про Юнга, если смотрели.

----------

Юлия Асинская (05.04.2015)

----------


## Ашвария

> Самовыражение возбуждается затрагиванием накопившейся невыраженной самости.


Да, примерно так и происходит.
Маятник настроения раскачивается то в маниакальную, то в депрессивную сторону.
Притом изначальный побудитель у такого больного человека - именно самость, и его болтает - чем он рьянее был, настолько затем и в депрессию.
Ни о какой подлинной медитации тут, конечно, у такого больного речи быть не может. Если он пытается медитировать, как он это понимает, то самозаблуждаться, под руководством самости, ему получается ой как хорошо. 
Но буддизма в этом нет, а есть ублажение самости, и насильственный шаг маятника в мнимый позитив. А затем несёт его сознание маятник в депрессионное восприятие; тут с одной стороны он более безопасен для других, а с другой стороны - более опасен для себя.
Иными словами.
 Никакие имитации медитации традиционного лечения заменить не могут, а могут только раздуть эго, раскачать маятник и этим напортить (если это действительно маниакально-депрессивный синдром).
Притом. Если это МДП, то есть м.-д. психоз, хорошо подобранные препараты уже вскоре дают ощутимый эффект, уменьшая или даже по субъективным ощущениям некоторых больных - устраняя их конкретные наболевшие страдания. Притом эти препараты могут быть таковы, что не оказывают никакого затормаживающего возбуждающего действия, это не психотропные средства.

----------

Won Soeng (05.04.2015), Эделизи (08.04.2015), Юлия Асинская (05.04.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> ...
> Притом изначальный побудитель у такого больного человека - именно самость
> ...
> Притом. Если это МДП, то есть м.-д. психоз, хорошо подобранные препараты уже вскоре дают ощутимый эффект, уменьшая или даже по субъективным ощущениям некоторых больных - устраняя их конкретные наболевшие страдания.


Т.е. препараты отключают самость?

----------

Aion (08.04.2015), Won Soeng (07.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Да, примерно так и происходит.
> Маятник настроения раскачивается то в маниакальную, то в депрессивную сторону.
> Притом изначальный побудитель у такого больного человека - именно самость, и его болтает - чем он рьянее был, настолько затем и в депрессию.
> Ни о какой подлинной медитации тут, конечно, у такого больного речи быть не может. Если он пытается медитировать, как он это понимает, то самозаблуждаться, под руководством самости, ему получается ой как хорошо. 
> Но буддизма в этом нет, а есть ублажение самости, и насильственный шаг маятника в мнимый позитив. А затем несёт его сознание маятник в депрессионное восприятие; тут с одной стороны он более безопасен для других, а с другой стороны - более опасен для себя.
> Иными словами.
>  Никакие имитации медитации традиционного лечения заменить не могут, а могут только раздуть эго, раскачать маятник и этим напортить (если это действительно маниакально-депрессивный синдром).
> Притом. Если это МДП, то есть м.-д. психоз, хорошо подобранные препараты уже вскоре дают ощутимый эффект, уменьшая или даже по субъективным ощущениям некоторых больных - устраняя их конкретные наболевшие страдания. Притом эти препараты могут быть таковы, что не оказывают никакого затормаживающего возбуждающего действия, это не психотропные средства.


Ну и эти успокоившие самость ребята все таки идут медитировать? Или их теперь не интересуют проблемы существования? Им теперь с купированной самостью можно существовать и не о чем не задумываться? Я думаю, если такие преценденты возникли и их причина  не была проанализирована, а самость, как Вы выражаетесь, не сублимирована в креативное направление, то этот порочный цикл не заставит себя ждать и проявиться примерно на тех же условиях. Мне как психологоаналитичному  буддисту интереснее рассматривать психику не в срезе самости, а просто как энергетический  поток сознания , который в этом бытии подзастрял  в логико-эмоциональных тупиках и мечтает развернуть свой потенциал Будда-природы вновь и для этого нужны конкретные методы трансформации мешающих эмоций,  а не просто медикоментозные процедуры.
Можно также говорить о том , что сознание не всегда ровно даже у уже немало практиковавшего и среднестатистический  человек  может  испытывать с определенной периодичностью какие то перепады настроения, а МДС -  это крайне выраженные и хронические проявления таких перепадов в четко-очерченной форме за конкретный промежуток времени. И  реальное исцеление состоит в большом комплексе мер, в том числе , в некоторой переориентации ценностей и прибегании к методам совершенство вания психики.

----------

Юлия Асинская (08.04.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Т.е. препараты отключают самость?


Если вдруг подобно  Еве, дочь греха, в порыве томном, непотребное замыслит, пригодится тут таблетка- отключающая самость.
И Адама буйный норов,кабелиность отключая- приведёт в успокоенье-драгоценная пилюля.
И тебя она излечит, и меня она излечит, и его излечит то-же.. чудо в белой оболочке.

----------

Ашвария (08.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дуализм раньше или позже разворачивается так, что становиться веским  и подводит к размышлениям о его принципе!


И очень важен итог размышлений.

----------

Дэнни (09.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Т.е. препараты отключают самость?


Как же препараты, примененные к части этой замости, могут ее отключить? Это, должно быть, кажимость...

----------


## Кузьмич

> Если вдруг подобно  Еве, дочь греха, в порыве томном, непотребное замыслит, пригодится тут таблетка- отключающая самость.
> И Адама буйный норов,кабелиность отключая- приведёт в успокоенье-драгоценная пилюля.
> И тебя она излечит, и меня она излечит, и его излечит то-же.. чудо в белой оболочке.


Коль нашлись бы препараты
О которых грезы Ваши,
Я бы скушал их из первых,
чтоб проверить достоверность.

Только эти завлекухи
из разрядов эмэмэмов,
Обманут - и не икнутся
даже совести остатки.

Потому ползти придется
по отвесным горным склонам
Грязь корябая руками,
своемудро улыбаясь.

Не придумана талбетка,
Чтобы совесть не пинала
Где-то в мягкое подбрюшье
От Волги и до Урала.

От горла и до анала
простираются каналы
Их прочистит только шомпол
мудроты буддийских истин.

----------

Альбина (10.04.2015), Дубинин (08.04.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Как же препараты, примененные к части этой замости, могут ее отключить? Это, должно быть, кажимость...


Такая шуньята. Нам, погрязшим в дуализме, этого не понять.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Такая шуньята. Нам, погрязшим в дуализме, этого не понять.


Да наоборот, мне кажется. Приведенный вами отрывок мультфильма - это БФ. Даже если кто и приходит сюда с медом, пока решают, что с ним делать, мед съедается... И не надо притворяться, что пустота горшка успокоит...

----------


## Aion

> Да наоборот, мне кажется. Приведенный вами отрывок мультфильма - это БФ. Даже если кто и приходит сюда с медом, пока решают, что с ним делать, мед съедается... И не надо притворяться, что пустота горшка успокоит...


Дуализма нет: "пейте таблетки" ничем по сути (а она есть вообще, кстати?) не отличается от "читайте Ламрим".  :Cool:

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дуализма нет: "пейте таблетки" ничем по сути (а она есть вообще, кстати?) не отличается от "читайте Ламрим".


Что в данном случае значит "суть" ?
Ламрим отличается от таблетки как минимум принимающим. Сознательным принимающим.

----------


## Aion

> Что в данном случае значит "суть" ?


"Лекарство".

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Т.е. препараты отключают самость?


Не, они переключают самость с функциональными нарушениями на самость в которой чел может нормально жить и работать, а, главное, поправлять свое состояние осознанно в конструктивном направлении.  :Big Grin: 

Я, конечно, в медицине ничего не понимаю и в лечении депрессии тоже, но вот при мне моя подруга год пила Прозак под наблюдением хорошей психотерапевши, которая в нужный момент ее сняла с этого препарата, когда психика женщины восстановилась. Буквально на глазах человек менялся, перестала валяться и плакать целыми днями(у нее сын все дома раздраконивал и занаркоманил) и перешла к нормальным действиям, сделала ряд действий, чтобы поправить себя и окружающее. Теперь уже два года с тех пор прошло - отлично себя чувствует, ничего не пьет из лекарств кроме ромашки на ночь, другой человек совсем. Я ее видела часто. Поэтому искренне сорадуюсь. Она прозак больше не пьет, о ее наполняет покоем, что, если что, есть средство.

Уверена, что необходимо помочь себе медикаментозно, когда ты на пределе, найдя грамотного и чуткого врача, который подберет правильно лечение. А иначе произойдет срыв и тогда уже вылечить будет гораздо сложнее.

----------

Эделизи (08.04.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Возможно дорога к психиатру - это небольшая прогулочка  перед дорогой на кладбище. Уверен, что хороших психиатров, да и психологов поменьше будет, чем духовных наставников и даже, если это наставник весьма средней руки, но существующий  в рамках действительно положительно зарекомендовавшей себя  традиции , то у тебя будет, хотя бы связь с учением и сколько то  очищенной кармы! А в случае захода в сети психофармаиндустрии у тебя будет только вращение по долгому порочному кругу.


У Вас богатый опыт знакомств с психологами и психиатрами? Интересно, сколько(назовите число)вы их лично знаете и получали от них терапию?

Теперь дополнительный вопрос. Сколько духовных наставников Вы лично знаете(назовите число), которые в состоянии помочь преодолеть депрессию своим ученикам? Имена учителей. Имена и фамилии этих учеников.

И третий вопрос. Вы когда-нибудь страдали депрессией? Кто-то из близких и друзей ею страдал? Кто-то конкретно умер от лечения?

И запомните, наставник средней руки не может выехать на зарекомендовавшей себя традиции, потому что он не лучший из лучших, а именно средней руки :Smilie:  Во-вторых, ламы лечить депрессию радикально не могут, при мне тибетский доктор назначал не очень впавшим в депрессию тибетские средства, но настоятельно советовал обратиться к западному психиатру. Может, на тибетцев методы наставников действуют лучше по причине хотя бы, что они разговаривают на том же языке при общей культурной традиции, у тибетцев есть сильная вера, и наставник может выполнять при этом роль навроде психолога, чьи советы выполняются. А как Вы видите это у западного человека с его скептически настроенным умом, да еще в депрессухе?

И еще. Насколько слышала, если человек уже впал в депрессию, ему, вероятно, всю жизнь придется лечиться медикаментозно. Я не говорю про случай топикстартера. Каждый случай надо рассматривать отдельно.

А наставники чудеса сотворять не могут, кроме редких случаев, когда есть действительно глубокая кармическая связь, и пока будешь на них уповать, пропустишь время лечения. Потому что духовный наставник, может, и в состоянии собрать СВОЮ психику, но ученик должен уметь под его руководством собирать СВОЮ, а ясно, что будучи уже в отклонении ему вряд ли это удастся, как бы наставник ему не помогал.

Кстати, Вы знаете, что очищение кармы совершенно не гарантировано ни проверившей себя традицией, ни наставником? :Big Grin:  И можно сидеть часами в зале и слушать буддизм и при этом не особо зародить связь с учением?

----------

Ашвария (08.04.2015), Кузьмич (08.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> У Вас богатый опыт знакомств с психологами и психиатрами? Интересно, сколько(назовите число)вы их лично знаете и получали от них терапию?
> 
> Теперь дополнительный вопрос. Сколько духовных наставников Вы лично знаете(назовите число), которые в состоянии помочь преодолеть депрессию своим ученикам? Имена учителей. Имена и фамилии этих учеников.
> 
> И третий вопрос. Вы когда-нибудь страдали депрессией? Кто-то из близких и друзей ею страдал? Кто-то конкретно умер от лечения?
> 
> И запомните, наставник средней руки не может выехать на зарекомендовавшей себя традиции, потому что он не лучший из лучших, а именно средней руки Во-вторых, ламы лечить депрессию радикально не могут, при мне тибетский доктор назначал не очень впавшим в депрессию тибетские средства, но настоятельно советовал обратиться к западному психиатру. Может, на тибетцев методы наставников действуют лучше по причине хотя бы, что они разговаривают на том же языке при общей культурной традиции, у тибетцев есть сильная вера, и наставник может выполнять при этом роль навроде психолога, чьи советы выполняются. А как Вы видите это у западного человека с его скептически настроенным умом, да еще в депрессухе?
> 
> И еще. Насколько слышала, если человек уже впал в депрессию, ему, вероятно, всю жизнь придется лечиться медикаментозно. Я не говорю про случай топикстартера. Каждый случай надо рассматривать отдельно.
> ...


Вы Пема правы в том ,что все ситуативно и индивидуально! Важно действовать своевременно и адекватно, как при участии врачей, так и духовных наставников. И раззумееться все работает эффективно когда есть связь, то есть и определенная наработка ! Но то , что я имел ввиду, говоря о наставниках средней руки в рамках проверенной традиции - это то ,что во-первых они сами, в свою очередь,  имеют связь с более высоким наставником и могут таким образом решать какие то вопросы глубже. А во-вторых ,опосредованно, простая посильная работа в центре может дать позитивный кармический вектор. И третий момент - это вера, которая может усилиться достаточно сильно, что бы надеяться на общий успех. 
 Не могу похвастаться богатым опытом долгого общения с каким то отдельным психологом, так как сам давно имею в этой области неплохие знания ,но  понемногу сталкивался  с большим спектром  психологов различных направлений, как с частниками так и с "клиниками",как со своей депрессией, так и просто по обычному  общению, а раньше и с  психиатрами и могу представить,  что это за конвеерная система, где ты поле для эксперементов и набирания опыта. Так же может получиться и с малоопытным наставником, но твое личное понимание может все таки возрасти и прибавить сил для дальнейшего  улучшения и духовного роста. 
Разумееться Вы правы, что потребуются усилия с обоих сторон, как с ведущей , так и с ведомой и необходимо при этом иметь хорошо промотивированный на позитивный результат и дальнейшее совершенствование   ум !

----------


## Ашвария

> Если вдруг подобно  Еве, дочь греха, в порыве томном, непотребное замыслит, пригодится тут таблетка- отключающая самость.
> И Адама буйный норов,кабелиность отключая- приведёт в успокоенье-драгоценная пилюля.
> И тебя она излечит, и меня она излечит, и его излечит то-же.. чудо в белой оболочке.


 :Smilie:  Потрясающие стихи  :Big Grin: 
!!!КЛАСС!!!
Просто это написала потому, что не следует забывать, что гомпа не процедурный кабинет, дацан не палата, Лама не психиатр, а Геше не зав.отделением функциональной диагностики.
И если одному больному, к примеру, назначают флюанксол, другому литий, третьему ингибитор МАО (моноаминооксидазы), а четвёртый из них находится на высоких дозах витаминов (6-8 грамм в сутки витамина С, предположим, плюс тиамин или пиридоксин), - то это обсуждать не в компетенции не "посвящённых" в эту методику, особенно кто кончил университет и не имея медицинского образования работает психологом. Может у человека вообще соматический психоз возник, а врачи держат медицинскую тайну и не сообщают диагноз больному, а он пускается во все тяжкие искать знакомые буквы на форумах, в том числе, добреньких Буддистов [[кстати это уже было не раз; потом обиды, потом БАНы и т.п.]].

Так вот.
Эти стихи Ваши - вот прям луч света среди рабочей рутины, да.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (08.04.2015), Эделизи (08.04.2015)

----------


## Ашвария

> Если я маньяк немного, и в депрессию впадаю, это значит что  буддизмом мне опасно заниматься?
> Будет Лама мной покусан, и разодранные в клочья одеяния монаха- щедро разбросаю всюду?
> Буду я неадекватно приставать ко всем с вопросом, нарушать сосредоточенье- молчаливого собранья?
> Не видать мне Пробужденья- прошлых карм настигла доля, мне скорей всего придёться- чем-нибудь иным заняться? (((


 :Smilie: 
Если здесь я на работе
По заказу журналистов
За проплаченные бабки
Прослыву крутым маньяком, -
Это ведь совсем не значит,
Что диагноз экспертизы
Станет вдруг нелегитимным,
И убийц отпустят нафик
 :Big Grin:

----------

Дубинин (08.04.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Денни, Вы очень наивны в вопросе возможностей наставников. Духовный рост и кармические предпосылки у ученика для такого выздоравления крайне редко встречаются. Если человек не помогает себе лекарствами. Даже относительно здоровый психически человек с великим трудом преодолевает искажения своего ума, что уж говорить о не совсем здоровых.

Да, лечение в психбольницах это конвеер. Вообще любое лечение это конвеер, если нет мудрого доктора.

----------

Ашвария (08.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Денни, Вы очень наивны в вопросе возможностей наставников. Духовный рост и кармические предпосылки у ученика для такого выздоравления крайне редко встречаются. Если человек не помогает себе лекарствами. Даже относительно здоровый психически человек с великим трудом преодолевает искажения своего ума, что уж говорить о не совсем здоровых.
> 
> Да, лечение в психбольницах это конвеер. Вообще любое лечение это конвеер, если нет мудрого доктора.



Ну вот Вы и пришли к тем же выводам только c определенного своего угла  . Если  систему в целом не начать менять , то внутри отдельно взятого индивидуума мало что поменяется, в том числе практикующего. А не практикующий никогда не доберется даже до начальной практики, хотя и будет весьма в ней  заинтересованным. Жизнь итак сейчас переполнена бессмысленным, давящем на мозг, содержанием, а мудрый доктор большинству уже даже  по ночам не сниться. Не пойму, в чем я наивен : в том , что мало таких наставников - понятно что мало! Остальные даже и предпосылок не увидят, которые  редко, как Вы считаете встречаются. А таблеточки никого в корне  не вылечивают, потому что принципиально ум никак не меняют и как "слова сказанные от сердца попадают прямо в сердце " так и знание направленное от ума с позитивным искренним  настроем и мотивацией проникает в  другой ум и там  произрастает!
Ладно, благоприятных условий Вам  для практики!

----------


## Дэнни

> Потрясающие стихи 
> !!!КЛАСС!!!
> Просто это написала потому, что не следует забывать, что гомпа не процедурный кабинет, дацан не палата, Лама не психиатр, а Геше не зав.отделением функциональной диагностики.
> И если одному больному, к примеру, назначают флюанксол, другому литий, третьему ингибитор МАО (моноаминооксидазы), а четвёртый из них находится на высоких дозах витаминов (6-8 грамм в сутки витамина С, предположим, плюс тиамин или пиридоксин), - то это обсуждать не в компетенции не "посвящённых" в эту методику, особенно кто кончил университет и не имея медицинского образования работает психологом. Может у человека вообще соматический психоз возник, а врачи держат медицинскую тайну и не сообщают диагноз больному, а он пускается во все тяжкие искать знакомые буквы на форумах, в том числе, добреньких Буддистов [[кстати это уже было не раз; потом обиды, потом БАНы и т.п.]].
> 
> Так вот.
> Эти стихи Ваши - вот прям луч света среди рабочей рутины, да.


Главное, что бы процедурный кабинет и палаты кому то не казались всемирным одухотворяющим центром , а психиатры с зав отделениями Великими гуру с разбухшими от подношений карманами в виде потоков средств  из бюджета и наличности  от невежественных  страждущих !

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну вот Вы и пришли к тем же выводам только c определенного своего угла  . Если  систему в целом не начать менять , то внутри отдельно взятого индивидуума мало что поменяется, в том числе практикующего. А не практикующий никогда не доберется даже до начальной практики, хотя и будет весьма в ней  заинтересованным. Жизнь итак сейчас переполнена бессмысленным, давящем на мозг, содержанием, а мудрый доктор большинству уже даже  по ночам не сниться. Не пойму, в чем я наивен : в том , что мало таких наставников - понятно что мало! Остальные даже и предпосылок не увидят, которые  редко, как Вы считаете встречаются. А таблеточки никого в корне  не вылечивают, потому что принципиально ум никак не меняют и как "слова сказанные от сердца попадают прямо в сердце " так и знание направленное от ума с позитивным искренним  настроем и мотивацией проникает в  другой ум и там  произрастает!
> Ладно, благоприятных условий Вам  для практики!


Денни, менять надо только неработающие системы. Буддизм- идеальная система для всех. Если человек заинтересован в практике вообще и узнал о ее существовании и видит, что ему это полезно, он до не только начальной но и до высшей доберется. :Smilie: 

Миленький, Вы читали про свободы и блага человеческого рождения? http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim13.html

Только они и дают встретиться с учением и практиковать его, и тогда уж может быть что-то от сердца наставника к сердцу ученика :Wink:  А так - вон сколько людей ходят и не испытывают никакого интереса ни к наставникам, ни к буддизму.

Одной из несвобод является физическая или умственная ущербность. Иногда ее можно поправить. Иногда нет. :Frown:

----------


## Дэнни

> Денни, менять надо только неработающие системы. Буддизм- идеальная система для всех. Если человек заинтересован в практике вообще и узнал о ее существовании и видит, что ему это полезно, он до не только начальной но и до высшей доберется.
> 
> Миленький, Вы читали про свободы и блага человеческого рождения? http://spiritual.ru/lib/lamrim13.html
> 
> Только они и дают встретиться с учением и практиковать его, и тогда уж может быть что-то от сердца наставника к сердцу ученика А так - вон сколько людей ходят и не испытывают никакого интереса ни к наставникам, ни к буддизму.
> 
> Одной из несвобод является физическая или умственная ущербность. Иногда ее можно поправить. Иногда нет.


Вы идеалист без страха и упрека ! Но ничего идеального нет ,кроме как картинки в сегодняшнем относительном уме! И я не вижу людей со стабильно раскрытым сердцем : оно раскрываеться для определенной реакции и тут же захлапываеться. Для раскрытия сердца нужно иметь серьезные "распорки" практики или взаимообмена позитивом.
В этой системе очень трудно поправить и то и другое.Потому что система весьма малоэффективна. Это я про медсистему в буддизме все очень по разному, но как я уже говорил можно зацепиться за связь с учением!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы идеалист без страха и упрека ! Но ничего идеального нет ,кроме как картинки в сегодняшнем относительном уме! И я не вижу людей со стабильно раскрытым сердцем : оно раскрываеться для определенной реакции и тут же захлапываеться. Для раскрытия сердца нужно иметь серьезные "распорки" практики или взаимообмена позитивом.
> В этой системе очень трудно поправить и то и другое.Потому что система весьма малоэффективна. Это я про медсистему в буддизме все очень по разному, но как я уже говорил можно зацепиться за связь с учением!


Денни, Вы прочитайте о чем я говорю. Сердце раскрывается и закрывается, но есть конкретные ПРИЧИНЫ, которые дают вообще возможность встречи с учением и практики, иначе практиковали бы ВСЕ. бОЛЬШИНСТВО ЛЮДЕЙ в этой жизни НЕ ПРИБЛИЗИТСЯ К БУДДИЗМУ, КАК БЫ ВЫ ТАМ ИМ ЕГО НЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЛИ. Потому что, у них не накоплены ПРИЧИНЫ - в виде свобод и благ человеческого рождения. В этом случае просто НЕТ СВЯЗИ, и зацепиться за нее невозможно.

Даже в медицине можно что-то радикально поправить, если у человека благая карма. Ни от врачей, ни от лекарств это все слишком сильно не зависит. Найдутся и нормальные врачи и подручные средства, от которых он выздоровеет. Если кто-то не выздоравливает - это не просто вина врачей, а его собственная карма, прежде всего, недостаточно благая.

----------


## Дубинин

> Если кто-то не выздаравливает - это не вина врачей, а его собственная карма, прежде всего, и недостаточно благой.


Сии слова- да судьям бы "в уши", а то ишь моду взяли: "некомпетентное лечение.., то да сё, с инфарктом в приёмной три часа промурыжили..". Сам виноват- и точка!

----------


## Дубинин

Стал буддистом- доктор скорой, удивляются коллеги: почему поднялась смертность- вдвое в среднем по району.
А не надо удивляться, ведь согласно верованью- наблюдателем за кармой- доктор сам себя назначил.

----------

Мяснов (10.04.2015), Юлия Асинская (10.04.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Денни, Вы прочитайте о чем я говорю. Сердце раскрывается и закрывается, но есть конкретные ПРИЧИНЫ, которые дают вообще возможность встречи с учением и практики, иначе практиковали бы ВСЕ. бОЛЬШИНСТВО ЛЮДЕЙ в этой жизни НЕ ПРИБЛИЗИТСЯ К БУДДИЗМУ, КАК БЫ ВЫ ТАМ ИМ ЕГО НЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЛИ. Потому что, у них не накоплены ПРИЧИНЫ - в виде свобод и благ человеческого рождения. В этом случае просто НЕТ СВЯЗИ, и зацепиться за нее невозможно.
> 
> Даже в медицине можно что-то радикально поправить, если у человека благая карма. Ни от врачей, ни от лекарств это все слишком сильно не зависит. Найдутся и нормальные врачи и подручные средства, от которых он выздоровеет. Если кто-то не выздоравливает - это не просто вина врачей, а его собственная карма, прежде всего, недостаточно благая.


Честно говоря, Вы о чем то своем говорите , то ли что " у меня все хорошо и хорошая карма" ,то ли "я больше всех знаю". Никакой новой информации Вы мне не даете и самой ничего не интересно от меня услышать тоже! Какие то люди не могут зацепиться, потому что не накопили достаточного  ментального развития для  вмещения этого знания.  Им никто и не собираеться предлагать, раз не готовы к этому. Я же написал о тех кто может потенциально заниматься практикой, но на данный момент еще не в самой подходящей форме.  И поэтому нужны какие то варианты  приблизиться к достаточно прочному уровню для начала стабильной практики. Связь то с учением это тоже следствие предыдущей деятельности. 
Страна наша вообще не место для рассуждения предпосылках к серьезному объему благой кармы и что теперь конкретно не искать какие  то новые пути для ее исправления?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Дэнни, больные ментально люди не в состоянии практиковать. Часто они не в состоянии даже выполнять осознанные действия. Практика без осознанных действий невозможна.

----------


## Дэнни

> Дэнни, больные ментально люди не в состоянии практиковать. Часто они не в состоянии даже выполнять осознанные действия. Практика без осознанных действий невозможна.


Стоит признать горькую правду : мы разговариваем на разных языках. Выберите Пема  что нибудь одно пожалуйста язык правды, где видно что буддизм не предоставляет никаких универсальных методов у нас на данный момент, что бы просто идти вперед с любой стадии , ну или выберете  язык своей профессии ,где не важно доходить до сути конкретных вопросов, а важно просто передавать слова   в каком-либо контексте. Мне лично , как человеку  хочется верить, что всегда есть вариант из которого можно развить какую то четкую поступательную позитивную динамику. И вполне может статься, что в соответствующих центрах будут находиться люди-профессионалы, которые откроют в себе этот стержень сострадания, что бы немного полнее чувствовать себя в рамках такого емкого понятия, как буддист! Но пока многие,как мне видится залипли на несколько других аспектах практики. Ой как бы мне не хотелось видеть среди таких продвинутую Пему!
Арриведерчи! До лучших постижений!

----------


## Кузьмич

> а она есть вообще, кстати?


Вот он, вопрос главенный!

----------


## Aion

> Вот он, вопрос главенный!


Вот он, ответ: 




> Великий Учитель, обратившись к собравшимся, сказал:
> –   О благомудрые! Сущность-природа сердца-ума, являясь семенем Бодхи, изначально чиста. Непосредственное её использование и делает вас Буддой.
> 
> *Сутра Помоста*

----------

Кузьмич (10.04.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Стоит признать горькую правду : мы разговариваем на разных языках. Выберите Пема  что нибудь одно пожалуйста язык правды, где видно что буддизм не предоставляет никаких универсальных методов у нас на данный момент, что бы просто идти вперед с любой стадии , ну или выберете  язык своей профессии ,где не важно доходить до сути конкретных вопросов, а важно просто передавать слова   в каком-либо контексте. Мне лично , как человеку  хочется верить, что всегда есть вариант из которого можно развить какую то четкую поступательную позитивную динамику. И вполне может статься, что в соответствующих центрах будут находиться люди-профессионалы, которые откроют в себе этот стержень сострадания, что бы немного полнее чувствовать себя в рамках такого емкого понятия, как буддист! Но пока многие,как мне видится залипли на несколько других аспектах практики. Ой как бы мне не хотелось видеть среди таких продвинутую Пему!
> Арриведерчи! До лучших постижений!


Мы не только говорим на разных языках, признаться, я вообще не понимаю, о чем Вы говорите, что под своими словами подразумеваете и чего добиваетесь, отвечаю Вам на вам на то, что Вы пишете. Вы утверждаете, что наставник спасет, а я точно знаю на практике, что спасти он может только в очень редких случаях, да и то, при готовности спасаемого. Вы говорите, что буддизм поможет развить навыки, я говорю, что поможет только в том случае, когда есть индивидуальные предпосылки. Мои ответы исходят из общения почти два десятка лет с тибетскими ламами и следования разным буддийским центрам, а также на основе личного знакомства почти с тысячей буддистов в разных странах. Вы на что в своих утверждениях опираетесь? :Smilie: 

Я не врач.  Но чуткую позитивную динамику развиваю каждый день,помогая людям чувствовать хорошо и давая работу. Правда, про буддизм большинству вообще не говорю, но благие заслуги накапливают при этом все. Если этого хотят.

Ti auguro ogni bene, ragazzo! :Kiss:

----------

Дэнни (10.04.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Ti auguro ogni bene, ragazzo!


О Пема, как красиво. Всегда бы так говорили! (Эгоистическое пожелание непросветленного самца)

----------


## Дэнни

> Мы не только говорим на разных языках, признаться, я вообще не понимаю, о чем Вы говорите, что под своими словами подразумеваете и чего добиваетесь, отвечаю Вам на вам на то, что Вы пишете. Вы утверждаете, что наставник спасет, а я точно знаю на практике, что спасти он может только в очень редких случаях, да и то, при готовности спасаемого. Вы говорите, что буддизм поможет развить навыки, я говорю, что поможет только в том случае, когда есть индивидуальные предпосылки. Мои ответы исходят из общения почти два десятка лет с тибетскими ламами и следования разным буддийским центрам, а также на основе личного знакомства почти с тысячей буддистов в разных странах. Вы на что в своих утверждениях опираетесь?
> 
> .
> 
> Ti auguro ogni bene, ragazzo!


Уже четче изложили по пунктам! Я поиграю с Вами в ragazzo, если Вы будете ,соответственно, ragazza  и желательно  brava!!!
Я, вообще, опираюсь  естественно на Будду, в том числе который внутри, заменяющего тысячу буддистов из разных стран! Я ведь не Близнец по гороскопу зачем мне разные страны?




> Я не врач.  Но чуткую позитивную динамику развиваю каждый день,помогая людям чувствовать хорошо и давая работу. Правда, про буддизм большинству вообще не говорю, но благие заслуги накапливают при этом все. Если этого хотят


Наверное ВЫ все таки  brava, но   non c'è limite alla perfezione!

Vi auguro di beni di illuminazione,raggaza!

----------

